# Freddies Dirt Oval



## DAVON

FREDDIE IS WORKING ON HIS DIRT OVAL TRACK. IT MIGHT BE READY THIS FRIDAY.
WE ARE PLANNING TO RUN BOX STOCK SLIDERS AND MINI LATE MODELS....ALSO ANY 3 MAKE A HEAT(MINI-Ts,18Ts,2WD-4WD 1/10TH SCALE)
NOT SURE IF WE WILL BE RACING ON FRIDAY EVENINGS OR SUNDAY MORNINGS..LET US KNOW WHAT WOULD BE BETTER.
THE TRACK HAS LIGHTS AND ELECTRICITY.
THIS IS JUST AN IDEA SO GIVE US YOUR INPUT IF INTERESTED.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Classic has been running 1/18th on friday nights for a while now, I would think that it would be more professional to chose a different day as not to infringe, not to mention those of us that run classic on friday nights and sundays offroad as it is. 

For me Freddies is too far to get too on fridays with my work schedule... why should i have to choose one or the other? 

Ill just wait for Steve to get his dirt track in...


----------



## DAVON

I Think Steve Is Running His Dirt Track On Saturdays...and I Plan On Supporting Both Tracks...Maybe We Could Set Up A Points Series Between Both Tracks...ALSO FREDDIE RUN THE ASPHALT ON SATURDAYS...SO IT HAS TO BE EITHER FRIDAYS OR SUNDAYS.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Below are the rules that Pit Road Raceway are using. It is simple - keep it stock. If it was not in the box when you purchased it, it's not legal!
1. Bodies: 
: must be mounted as closely as possible to the original position (no offset). 

2. Shocks / Springs: 
: use any of the STOCK mounting location holes only 
: allowed to change the oil used 
: stock springs only - no exceptions 
: preload spacers allowed (we may require a minimum travel on each shock) 
: Absolutely NO internal travel spacers 

3. Batteries: 
: Only the stock Losi 1100maH or the ProMatch 1400 Dayrl designates 

4. Tires: 
: Stock size Losi mini-late model rubber tires only. 
: Compounds may be changed between soft / medium / hard 

5. Chassis: 
: No modifications of any kind (cutting, bracing, etc) 

6. Electronics: 
: Stock speed control, motor, and receiver only 
: Servo may be replaced with any micro servo of the same dimension and weight. Location cannot be changed. 
: Any transmitter may be used 

7. Gears: 
: Stock installed gears only 
: No changing pinion or spur size (including the pinions that come w/ the car) 
: No changing differential type 

I would like to see a Sunday AM race. Fridays are tough getting out to the track. Traffic sucks on Friday on rout 14. It would be cool running under the lights, but I could do with out the blood sucking bugs (we had them inside, just imagine how bad it will be outside!) Also the folks from Columbus may be able to make a few Sunday races.
:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

NatalieMorgan said:


> Classic has been running 1/18th on friday nights for a while now, I would think that it would be more professional to chose a different day as not to infringe, not to mention those of us that run classic on friday nights and sundays offroad as it is.
> 
> For me Freddies is too far to get too on fridays with my work schedule... why should i have to choose one or the other?
> 
> Ill just wait for Steve to get his dirt track in...


No one has asked you to choose a track. It sounds like Classics runs Friday, Saturday and Sunday....so it would not matter what day we pick for the dirt oval. I have raced at both tracks, and choose not to make this into some type of war.....both tracks are over an hour away from my home


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Im just sayin, if Steve and Feddie are gonna work together then thats great! Thats what we need. I think we need to hear it from them. I have no problem supporting both tracks when i can.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Natalie - I couldn't agree more. 



Pictures of my Sunoco #4 Late Model - Bill and DAVON - take a look at what will be passing you several times on the dirt oval


----------



## DAVON

LOOKS GOOD MICRO...I'LL BET IT WON'T LOOK THAT GOOD COVERED IN MY DUST...:wave:
THANKS FOR POSTING THE RULES...WITH MY TYPING SKILLS IT WOULD'VE TAKEN ME ALL NIGHT.:freak:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Natalie - I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of my Sunoco #4 Late Model - Bill and DAVON - take a look at what will be passing you several times on the dirt oval


Micro, good choice of decals because "it's a no go " fast!!!:devil::roll::wave:
It sure looks perty though!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

beware of the beer wagon!!


----------



## martian 710

If you guys run Sun. mornings I should be able to make some races. Also it would be a lot more comfortable heat and skeeter wise then!!!:thumbsup: I have an 18b with a modified body right now. If I sell a couple of other cars that I have just setting on the shelve I'm going to pick up a Mini late model!!! :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's all GO -- strait into the wall in turn 1  -- this will be interesting....


----------



## erock1331

Micro
what kind of late model car is that ?
is that a losi slider with a late model body on it ?


----------



## DAVON

erock1331 said:


> Micro
> what kind of late model car is that ?
> is that a losi slider with a late model body on it ?


ITS THE LOSI MINI LATE MODEL


----------



## Micro_Racer

erock1331 said:


> Micro
> what kind of late model car is that ?
> is that a losi slider with a late model body on it ?


Losi Mini Late Model - we are running them box stock - all you have to do is buy one from Freddie, charge the battery, and race!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I piled up blue glay on turns one and four yesterday. I will get some pics up by wed hopfully it will look good once again. I built this track 3-4 years ago. I let it go the last two. After much demand of people telling me to get it ready I will try it once again. See you on Friday or Sunday I am here either way


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Below are the rules that Pit Road Raceway are using. It is simple - keep it stock. If it was not in the box when you purchased it, it's not legal
> 
> 3. Batteries:
> : Only the stock Losi 1100maH or the ProMatch 1400 Dayrl designates


What's a Promatch 1400 Daryl designate???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I do know one thing. The economy is not very good, I think if it were just that we would still be alright. But the high gas prices are what is really bringing things down. And yes I know looking at the BIG picture gas prices are part of the economy.

In the last year I have scene tracks close. and I have scene new tracks open up, there are now more tracks running than when I started just 5 years ago. 

I do know one thing. I have one thing that many of the others do not, I have diversity. I carry all of the specialty parts many of the racers need and want. Plus I have other things supporting the store other than racing. I have a unique situation in addition to everything else. I will always be here. I have made and continue to make and investment for racers in general. 

I would hope racers would look at everyone situation and support those who support them and will continue to be there for them for years to come. I know of tracks that are running now and then are closing next month and then open again ? does that do anyone any good ? Or tracks that do not have a set of rules in which everyone must follow ? again not doing anyone any good. 

I think if racers sat back and looked at the big picture instead of what is in it for ME NOW they would make better choices. Its sad but in the 5 years I have owned this store and tracks. that's all I see. people out for themselves. They all come with their hands out and they are the first to leave for something new ? 

ALL I have to say is Gee Thanks. Oh wait is my bitter side showing ? 

Some people said I shouldn't put out there my real feeling. I am a real person who put tons of $$ out there. Life's isn't all smile faces and everything is cool. People will always know who and what mood I am in


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> What's a Promatch 1400 Daryl designate???


I'M NOT SURE...BUT A FACTORY ASSEMBLED 1400 WITH THE MINI CONNECTOR...*NO MATCHED CELLS*...IS WHAT WE'RE USING.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> What's a Promatch 1400 Daryl designate???


Daryl is the track owner (Pit Road Raceway) the Promatch 1400's are non matched 6 cell packs with the proper stock connector.


----------



## DAVON

Freddies Hobbies Is Located:
100 Romito St. Unit A
Ravenna Ohio,44266
330-296-4354


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I just tried to order more of the I. 1400 mAh packs for this weekend and both suppliers are out of them so go hunting guys


----------



## DAVON

TOWER HAS 1400s
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMUE6&P=7


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well I piled up blue glay on turns one and four yesterday. I will get some pics up by wed hopfully it will look good once again. I built this track 3-4 years ago. I let it go the last two. After much demand of people telling me to get it ready I will try it once again. See you on Friday or Sunday I am here either way


*FANTASTIC....:thumbsup:*


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> I'M NOT SURE...BUT A FACTORY ASSEMBLED 1400 WITH THE MINI CONNECTOR...*NO MATCHED CELLS*...IS WHAT WE'RE USING.:thumbsup:


That's what I thought but that wasn't the rules that Micro posted. We all know he doesn't pay any attention to the rules anyway!!!:tongue::jest::wave:
How wide is the Mini late model body? I wonder if one will fit on my 18b?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> That's what I thought but that wasn't the rules that Micro posted. We all know he doesn't pay any attention to the rules anyway!!!:tongue::jest::wave:
> How wide is the Mini late model body? I wonder if one will fit on my 18b?


That should kick butt 18B with wedge :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> How wide is the Mini late model body? I wonder if one will fit on my 18b?


NOT SURE IF IT WOULD FIT...BUT MCALLISTER MAKES SOME THAT WILL:thumbsup:
THIS IS FOR THE CHASSIS...THE BODY IS PRE-CUT FOR IT
THE WIDTH- 7in(178mm)
WHEEL BASE- 8in(203mm)


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> NOT SURE IF IT WOULD FIT...BUT MCALLISTER MAKES SOME THAT WILL:thumbsup:
> THIS IS FOR THE CHASSIS...THE BODY IS PRE-CUT FOR IT
> THE WIDTH- 7in(178mm)
> WHEEL BASE- 8in(203mm)


Width is the same but 18b's wheelbase is about 1.5" shorter.
Thanks Davon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hussel7

Seen the track coming together sun. It looks awsome, especially after what freddy did to it. Take advantage of this awsome track !


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Width is the same but 18b's wheelbase is about 1.5" shorter.
> Thanks Davon!!!:thumbsup:


LOSI MAKES A LATE MODEL BODY FOR THE SLIDER AND IT IS SHORTER ALSO LOOK AT MCALLISTER THEY MAKE THEM FOR THE 18T


----------



## DAVON

SO HAS ANYBODY DECIDED WHAT DAY WE'RE GOING TO RUN??? FRIDAYS OR SUNDAYS??
I'M FINE WITH EITHER DAY....POST WHATS GOOD FOR YOU.:thumbsup:
ALSO LETS GET A TIME SET UP.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well either day works for me, BUT Sunday's would be better out of the two days. Its up to you guys when you think you can get together. Let me know


----------



## martian 710

I don't know how often I could make it but Sundays would be better for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Fridays
Kid


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

why is it going to confilct with your operation ? I really doubt we will see you show up to race


----------



## Kid Kahuna

You asked, you received an answer, you question? 
Are you a real racer?
What is wrong with Fridays?
Kid


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well nothing is wrong with Fridays, who ever said there was anything wrong with them I simply said Sundays would be nicer for myself was all. I do need a night to myself once in a while. Plus I do not have to reshedual my martial arts. So You going to get a car and come bang these walls to or what ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would like to see a Sunday AM start time. Say 8:30-9am...this way we could be done before noon. 
advantages:
1. cooler weather
2. less bugs
3. much less traffic
4. home before NASCAR starts
5. Friday night racing, the Columbus guys would not be able to make...


----------



## NatalieMorgan

dont forget that the columbus guys also have a 2 hour drive... so starting at 830-9 means they have to leave by 7am... I would start around noonish myself... Oh and I prefer sundays too.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

once everyone speaks up I am sure we will come to a time that will suit most


----------



## BRhodes

I might be in for Sundays if it doesn't start too early.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

we would start sundays some ware around Noon. lets people get here play a little we run a day of racing and its early enough to get back home and relax


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am over an hour away myself! I would be willing to wake up earlier if it meant I could get home by 1pm or so....

starting at noon kills the entire day....

maybe 9:30 - 10am?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thats what we need to do is bounch ideas around and come up with something that will work for most of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hope it does not rain


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Hope it does not rain


Dony be a kill joy ! ! blow the water off and run. I wont need to water the track them. You need to start looking at the up side of rain


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know this week has to be Friday night because there are a bunch of guys coming to race and get ready for the July 4th race. ALways something I know. I totaly forgot about it :drunk:< I am getting old


----------



## Micro_Racer

well - I guess we will see you this Friday night (around 6pm?) and work out the day/time details then....this way the people who will actually race can come up with the best time and day...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes summer is young, accually just started last week. After the July 4 race we can move it to Sundays if people want


----------



## DAVON

COOL...LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GETTING PEOPLE INTERESTED:thumbsup:
THIS WEEK WILL BE FRIDAY...THEN NO RACING BECAUSE OF THE 4TH RACE...THEN WE MOVE IT TO SUNDAYS AND ALL WE HAVE TO DO IS GET A TIME...RIGHT???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - we need to agree on a time...see you Friday for the first Late Model dirt oval race...I may not have the 1400's by then, I may have to use some of my old TS cells, that are still in a 6 cell configuration (they have not been used since we used the 16d motor!)


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies




----------



## martian 710

10:00am Sunday sound good to me. I've got a 1.5 hour drive also!!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm in for friday. It will be my first visit to Freddie's. I'll bring my late model and slider.
Jeff


----------



## Bill Weaver

Beer wagon ready for battle !!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr. Weaver - look'n good in the dirt! 
Friday should be interesting!

Freddie - Track looks great!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

its breathing hard, its going to get nothing but better now . few weeks it will be in top form once again :thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72

so wait, this track was already there ?? howd i miss it ? i just got my late model from the nice ups guy today !!


----------



## martian 710

briano_72 said:


> so wait, this track was already there ?? howd i miss it ? i just got my late model from the nice ups guy today !!


It was hiding out back in the weeds!!! Better pull that slider off of ebay. I think they're going to be running them also!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm in for friday. It will be my first visit to Freddie's. I'll bring my late model and slider.
> Jeff


COOOOOOL!!!!!IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A RACE.:woohoo:
IF YOUR INTERESTED COME ON OUT AND PLAY IN THE DIRT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Damn Freddie, after seeing the picture you posted of the dirt track,all I have to say is this guy does not mess around!!!!!!! I hope everyone appreciates the efforts, time and expense that this guy puts into all of his tracks for us to have fun. Thank you and nice job Freddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5>> You got that right !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Damn Freddie, after seeing the picture you posted of the dirt track,all I have to say is this guy does not mess around!!!!!!! I hope everyone appreciates the efforts, time and expense that this guy puts into all of his tracks for us to have fun. Thank you and nice job Freddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I SURE DO....:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

I certainly appreciate all the hard work Freddie has done and is still doing!

Thanks Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Hey Freddie,where Are We Pitting????
Should We Bring Tables And Chairs????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

there is electic outside along side the building. you can bring you rstuff and pic outside OR you can just pic on the inside where you always pit and just walk out the garage :thumbsup:

Either way works


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You knjow I just read how everyone apreciates what I do. All I can say is thank you. I will go out of my way and try to make things the best I can for people as long as the people support me. Its hard to contiune to make improvmensts if know one shows up. I need the $$$ to put back into the place. Most of you see I have been putting more $$ than I ahve taken it. It would be nice to have it go the other way for once


----------



## RG23

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm in for friday. It will be my first visit to Freddie's. I'll bring my late model and slider.
> Jeff


so is Freddy running Friday or Sunday on dirt?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

its looking that way or we can always do both I am easy and simple If we get a group of guys that can make it on Friday nights and cant make Sundays thats fine if we get a nice group on Sundays because its impossable to get here by 6 on Friday nights thats understandable. I will work with who ever as long as we have enough people to play its ALL GOOOD! ! ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I like "zen" Freddie


----------



## martian 710

Hey Freddie, is there room for a 32' travel trailer in your parking lot. I might just move out there and save some gas!!!!:tongue::lol::thumbsup::wave: I think there is a Mini late model in my near future!!!:woohoo::woohoo: I have't raced dirt oval since the mid 80's. Can't wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

RG23 said:


> so is Freddy running Friday or Sunday on dirt?


THIS WEEK FRIDAY FOR SURE...:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

What size decals are you guys using on the Mini late models? O'boy, Logan saw the picture of the dirt oval and wants to race on it too.:drunk::freak::wave:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> What size decals are you guys using on the Mini late models? O'boy, Logan saw the picture of the dirt oval and wants to race on it too.:drunk::freak::wave:


I USED 1/10TH FROM AUTOGRAPHICS...
http://stores.ebay.com/AutoGraphics-of-California


----------



## martian 710

Sounds good I have 3 or 4 sets of 1/10 slixx decals and a set of 1/10 Autographics Western Auto decals laying around here. Hopefully something will fit. My mini late model is shipping tomorrow!!!:woohoo::thumbsup: If the decals fit it will probably be the "Flashing blue light special- Pizza Pizza" car.


----------



## BudBartos

What are these things all show no Go ???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

who knows but if they all go the same speed it will come down to the driver. This should be funny to watch if nothing else


----------



## BudBartos

I think for the size of them they need Brushless and li-po cells :woohoo: 
Then they will have to have the BRP front chassis brace :thumbsup:

Have Fun Guys !!! If I could afford one I would come out and run with Ya All :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok one week is to short to go from 5 foot of weeds to race ready. But its darn close. We will be able to race tomarrow providing it dosnt rain. IN the next few weeks I will do all the nice finishing touchs to give it that extra nice. :thumbsup:

They said it was to small for the mod 1/10th scales but its perfect for these sladers and late models. Steve will have the bigger track for the 1/10th scale mod guys, They can run there sprint cars all they want then:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - thanks for all your hard work! I am looking forward to racing in the dirt tonight!

I raced the Late Model at Pit Road Raceway Wednesday night on a carpet oval. It was a lot of fun! Some of the Columbus guy will be up this Sunday to race on the big oval, and take a look at the dirt oval....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Elmer stopped by today to scope out the track. If anyone has a 1/10th scale truck he would like to run also. Bring what ever you would like. Its gettin gclose . It will be done enough for us to play this evening but in one more week it will be back up to looking as good as it did the first day:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

My Mini late model will be here Monday. I'm going to set up the 18b with a late model body and gear it down for Logan to play with. I was going to set up my tc4 as a dirt late model but ended up trading it for the mini late model. So I have a brand new 1/10 Mcallister late model body if anyone is interested. We should be out the weekend after the 4th to play in the dirt!!!:woohoo: Thanks for your hard work Freddie!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok boys it rained last night. I went and cleaned up all arlund the track because its a mud hole. I dont know if any of you ever worked with blue glay. but I just tried to walk on it and my feet because 3 tiems the size in 2 steps. I started up the trackor and in the lengh of the straight away the tires were to big for the fenders, and I was stuck. I will let the sun beat on it until three and then go out and try it again. If the sun stays out we will be fine just thought I give an update though :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I was wondering about that!!! We set a daily record with 2.24 inches of rain yesterday and I think most of it came from your direction. We got more this morning. I gotta go see if I can mow a couple of lawns now without getting my mower stuck.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well the blue glay just sticks to itself. Its some sticky stuff. the tractor made it 20 feet and the mud was to much for the fenders. But the sun is cooking it I will give it another hour and go make it work  I have a way to making things work


----------



## BudBartos

Darn rain !!!!!!!!! Have fun tonight Guy's don't forget the bug spray :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yeah next week I am going to go crazy with Ticky tourchs  funy fun


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well we all know how I am. The track needs another 4-5 hours of work to make it baby smooth and I still hav two puddles in the front straight I am working on. Mike called he is on his way out. if it rains or everyone decides we will just ait until next week its all up to you but we can always race inside. I am going to go roll it now and rack rocks OH BOY sounds like so much fun dosnt it ?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Well Freddie,at least you don't have to bring the water truck out between the heats and the main,like full size dirt tracks, also full size dirt tracks are never baby smooth,thats the cool thing about running on dirt>>>search for where it is fast,and it changes constently depending on wind,sun or even a rain shower.We all know it NEVER rains in the pathetic, eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr great state of Ohio where it is a steady sunny and 80 degrees year round.............NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I jsut rolled it , its not perfect but it will be next week. its pleanty nice to race on,


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How many looking to run sprint car slider on this track???????


----------



## TangTester

Hey freddie
You think there is any chance for some videos or pic of the racing action?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well its raining, accually its like someone dumped a crap load of water right on us. We are inside now. I bust me butt and that Mother Nature, Wait until I see her. We are going to have a little chat


----------



## TangTester

I think freedie needs to build an indoor dirt oval track!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> I think freedie needs to build an indoor dirt oval track!!!!!!!


I miss the old indoor dirt oval in Mars. It was only about a mile from my house. I used to spend a lot of time there when I was layed off in the winter. There was even a bunch of goofy "********"(especially the ones from Ohio) that would come and do r/c truck pulls in the infield!!!:roll::wave:


----------



## TangTester

I did a r/c tractor pull there once. I liked the dirt oval that had.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well I got to the track and ran a few laps on the dirt, had to change the set-up, put it back on the track, changed the set-up, put it back on the track, and I think 8th time i put it on the track, it was just right! And then the rain came, and we had to go indoors 
I put it on the carpet, and oh boy, big time push, so back to changing the set-up...to make a long story short, I could never get the push out...so I was slow in the corners. What was cool was everybody got better and each of us had TQ....Dave ended up with the A main win -- nice job Dave!

So this is it - we will run on the dirt oval (weather permitting) on Sunday's starting at 10:30AM. The first race will be Sunday July 13th.
Get your Late Models ready!


----------



## briano_72

martian 710 said:


> I miss the old indoor dirt oval in Mars. It was only about a mile from my house. I used to spend a lot of time there when I was layed off in the winter. There was even a bunch of goofy "********"(especially the ones from Ohio) that would come and do r/c truck pulls in the infield!!!:roll::wave:



wooooooo, whats that about ?? thats where my r/c habit started was that truck pull lane in the center of that dirt track !!! i did that for about 5 years. those were the days, was single, but dating ( the chick im married to now ) we would go to the tip top left corner of Ohio and do the worlds for the weekend. i was in the hooter chassis group back then too !!


----------



## martian 710

briano_72 said:


> wooooooo, whats that about ?? thats where my r/c habit started was that truck pull lane in the center of that dirt track !!! i did that for about 5 years. those were the days, was single, but dating ( the chick im married to now ) we would go to the tip top left corner of Ohio and do the worlds for the weekend. i was in the hooter chassis group back then too !!


Oh!!! I forgot about the Hillbilly's from West Virginia that were in to pulling also!!!!:lol::roll::wave:
You want me to buy that slider off of you that's on Ebay? I'll sell it back to you at a slight profit and you can come out to Freddies and play in the dirt with us!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Well I got to the track and ran a few laps on the dirt, had to change the set-up, put it back on the track, changed the set-up, put it back on the track, and I think 8th time i put it on the track, it was just right! And then the rain came, and we had to go indoors
> I put it on the carpet, and oh boy, big time push, so back to changing the set-up...to make a long story short, I could never get the push out...so I was slow in the corners. What was cool was everybody got better and each of us had TQ....Dave ended up with the A main win -- nice job Dave!
> 
> So this is it - we will run on the dirt oval (weather permitting) on Sunday's starting at 10:30AM. The first race will be Sunday July 13th.
> Get your Late Models ready!


So you going to tell us what set up worked on the dirt so us guys with a long drive can be close on the 13th. As of now Logan and I will be there. I picked up a slider late model conversion body today for his 18b. It fits pretty well. I just have to figure a way to mount it.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> What was cool was everybody got better and each of us had TQ....Dave ended up with the A main win -- nice job Dave!


THANKS MICRO...WE HAD SOME CLOSE RACING LAST NIGHT...AND THATS THE POINT OF KEEPING THEM BOX STOCK...IF ANYBODY IS THINKING ABOUT A CHEAP 2nd CLASS THESE MINIs ARE THE TICKET.:thumbsup:
ON THE CARPET OR THE DIRT...THEY'RE ALOT OF FUN!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

big fun, 3 cars on same lap most of the night.


----------



## BudBartos

Clean the mud off the tires and it wont push :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> big fun, 3 cars on same lap most of the night.


There were more than 3 cars though correct ?


----------



## Bill Weaver

yes 4


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

THis is the start everything must start someware. So Grandpa Get yourself a car and come show these boys some set up


----------



## BudBartos

I just may have to do that. If I sell the boat :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

want to go dirt sprintcar >>>>>>>>sunday doesn't work


----------



## Kid Kahuna

BudBartos said:


> I just may have to do that. If I sell the boat :thumbsup:


How much do you need for the boat?
Kid


----------



## BudBartos

It's going on ebay end of July $19,000.00 28 ft carver voyager :thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72

need to sell a 19k boat to get a $180 car:freak:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

The way it is with the rain, maybe a good idea to hold on to the boat!! 
Kid


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> It's going on ebay end of July $19,000.00 28 ft carver voyager :thumbsup:


That ain't no boat that's a ship!!! I thought puttin' gas in my 18' Celebrity was bad.:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> That ain't no boat that's a ship!!! I thought puttin' gas in my 18' Celebrity was bad.:drunk:


It has 3/4 full tanks so thats about 125 gal. Good thing the marina never said anything about siphoning gas out.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> want to go dirt sprintcar >>>>>>>>sunday doesn't work


WHY ???????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Got to work Sunday night, the only thing that works WELL for me is Saturdays between Noon and 5>>>>>>>Like the good old days of the Famous world headquarters,the super speedway on Lowell!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

or were you asking why I would want to run a sprint car??????????


----------



## BudBartos

No I thought it was party night on Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

anyone thinking about playing in the dirt this weekend? with DSM, we won't interfere with his big race...


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> anyone thinking about playing in the dirt this weekend? with DSM, we won't interfere with his big race...


IF ITS READY AND NOT RAINING..I'LL SHOW...ALSO IF ITS OK WITH FREDDIE.
YOUR TALKING ABOUT SUNDAY RIGHT??


----------



## martian 710

I got my Mini Late Model yesterday I need to get some new tires for it, put the electronics back to their stock location, and find some mini plugs for the batteries (do they have to be HPI's or can I use Dean's mini plugs? I know the LHS has the Dean's) . They were all changed to Dean's ultra plugs. Are the stock front springs both silver? This ones got a silver left and and gold right on it. See everyone on the 13th.:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

the stock set-up is black springs on the front - silver on the rear. We are trying to use only stock stuff so the plugs are the HPI type - see the picture below:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMUE6

you can move the electronics if you like, but they must remain stock...

David - yes I was thinking Sunday AM


----------



## DAVON

I'm In For Sunday Morning...anybody Else???


----------



## BudBartos

I thought Freddie had a big 1/10th race this weekend ?


----------



## BudBartos

OK I see the big ?? race is Sat only


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I got a bunch of parts a a couple more Mini Late-Models come join in the fun Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - how is the track looking? Did you get soft rear tires in (with the rim)?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

according to me good old sales rep. They only offer the one tire so I bought four sets of front and rears. ? I figured something is better than nothing :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

yes that is correct - the Hard, Medium, and soft tires are the same the foam inside is what is different.


----------



## BudBartos

Oh Great !!! and don't forget a set with no foam


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> I'm In For Sunday Morning...anybody Else???


I might be, depends on what's going on at camp and the weather!!! I'll let you know Friday or Saturday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Oh Great !!! and don't forget a set with no foam


I think one set with no foam and mini air valves would be cheaper!!!:woohoo:
Bud you better go tighten the ropes on the boat. It looks like your about to get nailed again!!!!:drunk::freak:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill play sunday!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think one set with no foam and mini air valves would be cheaper!!!:woohoo:
> Bud you better go tighten the ropes on the boat. It looks like your about to get nailed again!!!!:drunk::freak:


 
Maybe it will sink :thumbsup: But then I prob would get ripped on the insurance


----------



## Micro_Racer

Davon - PM


----------



## martian 710

I can't make it Sunday, I forgot about a family reunion-picnic. See you guys on the 13th!!!


----------



## DAVON

So...anybody Showing Sunday Morning???
What Time???


----------



## Bill Weaver

10 ???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at the dirt track around 10am...Bill and David, I will have some pip and fittings for the BRP track...


----------



## Bill Weaver

I smoke a pip


----------



## DAVON

OK 10 IT IS.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So how was the racing on the dirt today?


----------



## Micro_Racer

We just had a test and tune day. 5 people out to play in the dirt! The track is getting better each day. Freddie has put a lot of time into it - thanks!

Bud come out next Sunday at 10:30am - I could use some of your expert set-up advice!

It looks like the hot set-up are soft rear tires.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW - for the people who continue to email me with questions regarding the Late Model rules - PLEASE STOP. First, I am not the race director, simply someone who just wants to race in a class that doesn't require a lot of hop-ups. Second - come out and run FIRST! how the heck could someone know so much about something, and not even put it on the track?

So once again - to keep it simple - if it was not in the box, it is not legal, no cutting, drilling, changing the chassis. None of the Losi Hop-ups....the idea is to buy the car, charge the batteries, and run....

To date the only things that you can run, that do not come in the box are:
1. 1400's non-matched cells
2. Rubber bands
3. Soft rear tires (Losi Slider or Late Model - any rim)
4. Your own Spectrum radio
5. Expert set-up's

the first race is this Sunday at 10:30am

come out and have fun....and part of that fun is making the car work!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am the race director, It is a box stock class, from the years I have scene people run, its the people who do not want to keep it box stock are the worse drivers out there. 

Hint to be fast # 1 : learn to drive the car
Hint to be fast # 2 : lean how to set a car up to handle
Hint to be fast # 3 : lean how to drive through traffic.
Hint to be fast # 4 : lean how to have fun doing it

Then if you want to move up to modified go for it. But everyone I see wanting to get their cars to go faster plain Suck at everything it takes to even get to that level. Try having fun and enjoying a day of racing. 

We will run anything else oyu want to bring as long as we have three to make a class. The oval should be baby smooth for next Sunday. Hope to see you all there:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If it's baby smooth I'm going to run My BRP wedge  :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> If it's baby smooth I'm going to run My BRP wedge  :thumbsup:


You better start planning now because it will be baby smooth. Bring friends its going to be a nice day


----------



## BudBartos

I'll get the wedge on with the 8000 brushless and a big side dam and groove some tires. Hang on.
Can I race with the stock Losi wedges ???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bring it out Bud! or better yet get that sprint car put together!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I'll get the wedge on with the 8000 brushless and a big side dam and groove some tires. Hang on.
> Can I race with the stock Losi wedges ???


You can race with a wedgie!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I have ever since thongs came out :freak:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I have ever since thongs came out :freak:


*WHY DID YOU HAVE TO SAY THAT*:freak::drunk::freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Ouch!! How do they do it !!!!!


----------



## briano_72

so if i come with my late model that has a dsm2 receiver in it, since i sold the radio, am i gonna get sent home ??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

if you have the stock speed o we can let you slide once. but the rules are BOX stock. You can bind the receiver to a better radio but thats it. The goal is to create a level racing envirenent. If you want to come up like I said we can let you slide once. but thats about it. You got all week to find the cheep receiver get hot


----------



## Micro_Racer

briano_72 said:


> so if i come with my late model that has a dsm2 receiver in it, since i sold the radio, am i gonna get sent home ??


 
Freddie could sell you a brand new Losi receiver 

come out, we will be happy to run circles around you with our box stock cars

We want this racing class to be about set-up and driver throttle control - not about how big your wallet is!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I just ordered a stock receiver it will be on the shelf. :thumbsup:

Box stock people its not rocket science. level playing field for everyone. Come have fun period :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Hey Freddie, if you have a pair of mounted soft rear mini late model tires can you save them for me for Sunday? Brian, come on out Sunday. It should be a blast!!! So far the weekend forecast looks good too for a change.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I will have a set for you not to wory. I ordered 4 pairs and I will order another 6 pairs Wed. so they are there Friday, We will be good to go


----------



## Toxic2

Those are the rules but I think we should be able to change receiver. There is really no performance gain by putting in a futaba receiver instead of spektrum. I think we should stay with the stock speedo. If we are concerned about wieght difference, don't be, none of us can drive that good. I am just thinking if a receiver goes bad why buy a new one when I have 4 futabas sitting on my bench. Changing tires is more of a performance gain then changing receivers. I am not complaining just looking at it from a different view. I will abide by the rules set forth by the race director and still have a lot of fun. Later


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Lets keep things together until we all get out feet wet. I like the logo change :thumbsup: Coming over to the FUN side of town


----------



## DAVON

Hey Freddie,if You Didn't Already Could You Order Some Motors Please  

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> Hey Freddie,if You Didn't Already Could You Order Some Motors Please
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


I will order 6 of them Wed Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

The Only Rule I'd Like To Change Is The Use Of The Stock Battery And Esc Connectors...I've Replaced Most Of Them Because They WENT BAD AND DIDN'T MAKE A GOOD CONNECTION...I Replaced Them With Stock Ones In Case We Don't Change...I Just See A Lot Of Problems With Them In The Future.
Just My .02 :d


----------



## martian 710

I'd agree to that everything I've ever had them on I've had problems with in a fairly short time. Either poor connection or the locking tab breaking off. I think they were really designed for radio pack plugs.


----------



## Micro_Racer

This is my thought - if we all agree to make the change AND Freddie can stock the part...I am good with it. So with that said, what part will Freddie need to get (what connectors do we want to use?)


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well my little April is out driving making laps. We have a good 2 inchs of nice powder to smooth out. I am bring in more clay now its going to be really nice come Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

HOW ABOUT ONE OF THESE???
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDKA7&P=7
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKX41&P=7
THEY'RE CHEAP AND A BRAND NAME EVERYBODY HAS TRIED BEFORE OR WE COULD JUST USE THE REGULAR DEANS PLUGS.
IF ANYBODY HAS ANOTHER TYPE. LETS SEE IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well my little April is out driving making laps. We have a good 2 inchs of nice powder to smooth out. I am bring in more clay now its going to be really nice come Sunday :thumbsup:


THANK YOU APRIL...AND YOU TOO FREDDIE:tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am fine with the mini Dean's plugs - Freddie can you get in a few?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

:thumbsup:I'll look but I think I have them on the wall . if not I will order 20 pairs tomarrow so they are here Friday


----------



## martian 710

The Dean's 2 pin polarized micro plugs(2B or 2R) would be better. I have them on the kids BRPs and my small electric planes and never had a problem with them. And there is no way to plug them in backwards. I have seen the 3 and 4 pins plugged together backwards by mistake, not completely but enough to let the smoke out!!! I just stopped at the 2 local hobby shops to get HPI style plugs. I only found 2 battery side and speedo side plug they looked at me like I was crazy when I said I was replacing dean's plugs with them.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am pretty sure that is what I have on the wall. I like those, there cool


----------



## martian 710

Another way to do it is allow any plug on the battery with stock wires. And make an adapter to the original HPI plug on the speedo side. That way guys could use whatever plug will fit their chargers and there would be no performance gain over the stock plug since it is still there. The HPI plug should last a long time then since it's not getting plugged and unplugged each run which is where they get they're wear and tear.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am pretty sure that is what I have on the wall. I like those, there cool


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Its hotter than a you know what out there whoooooo 

I must say its going to be Really nice. I have to get it ready by Thursday, and then hope it stays nice until Sunday morning. 

I have to leave and go to Pa and run the 2008 QSAC Spring Nationals. I will be back in town after the race Saturday night. I will be a good night sleep and then be at the track draging it again Sunday morning I should have it rolled and watered and ready to play no later than 10. 

See you guys then :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

Nobody can say that Freddie doesn't do things for us racers. :thumbsup:You the man Fred:thumbsup: Thanks!!:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

April and I just rolled the track its baby flat again. I have to work on the edges Thursday, its going to be nice.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Please eliminate the "ramp" into the fountain! I was lucky last Sunday....you had just cleared all the water out!!!

I can't wait to run a race on the track!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Freddie do you have any front springs for the mini late model (LOSB1290)? Or does anyone have an extra one. I've only got 1 if they're the black ones.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> Please eliminate the "ramp" into the fountain! I was lucky last Sunday....you had just cleared all the water out!!!
> 
> I can't wait to run a race on the track!!!!!!!!!!


The ramp is gone and the fountain is up and running


----------



## DAVON

*so Who's Going To Be There This Sunday???*


----------



## DAVON

Robertw321 said:


> If it rains, will we run inside?


IF FREDDIE SAYS WE CAN...ANYBODY OBJECT???
I'M FOR IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

You better see if freddie will be there this is the weekend He is running a 1/4 scale race in PA. Thats why I changed our race date.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> You better see if freddie will be there this is the weekend He is running a 1/4 scale race in PA. Thats why I changed our race date.


HE SAID HE WOULD BE THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

he is coming back on Sat night, and will be at the track early Sun to get it all ready :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> *so Who's Going To Be There This Sunday???*


Logan and I will be there if the weather is good.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK !!!!!!! Have fun keep those Chinese products sellin


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> OK !!!!!!! Have fun keep those Chinese products sellin


Your not comin' with your BRP Midget???


----------



## BudBartos

Never got it built.


----------



## martian 710

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I will be there if the weather is good.:thumbsup:


With the forecast for tomorrow and what the radar looks like right now I don't think Logan and I will be there tomorrow. We're going to head up to camp and get a couple of hours fishing before the rain gets here. See everyone next Sunday!!!


----------



## Toxic2

Anybody else going to be there tomorrow. I will race inside if it rains. But I am only going to be there if people say they are going to be there. At $4 a gallon I am not going to show up and nobody else. So let us know if you will be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The forecast for tomorrow is not that bad...it looks like all the rain came down today! If we cant run outside, we can always run indoors. I will be at the track by 10am.


----------



## Toxic2

I will be there also around 10. See you all there.


----------



## Bill Weaver

its a dirt track, unless it really poors we will be outside


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE....9-9:30:thumbsup:
BRETT YOU SHOULD TRY TO MAKE IT WE'LL RACE INDOORS IF IT RAINS


----------



## BudBartos

don't get the carpet dirty


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> I'LL BE THERE....9-9:30:thumbsup:
> BRETT YOU SHOULD TRY TO MAKE IT WE'LL RACE INDOORS IF IT RAINS


I think we'll be there.:thumbsup: We didn't go to camp. Logan wanted to go to community day instead. A big rainstorm hit right in the middle of the fireworks. That was fun!!!:drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

take your shoes off if you walk on carpet


----------



## DAVON

7am....ITS RAINING HERE IN AVON(LIGHT RAIN)....HOWS IT LOOKING AROUND THE AREA??? INDOOR RACING????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking at the radar - The rain should pass by 10:30, we may have to wait for the track to dry a little...


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Looking at the radar - The rain should pass by 10:30, we may have to wait for the track to dry a little...


fine with me...:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

who going to show??


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there around 10:30. I hope Freddie's going to be there!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I just got here I am going to take a walk and scope the track out give me a few min. It RAINED and is till misty tight now. I willbe right back


----------



## DAVON

freddie can we run inside if to wet???


----------



## Toxic2

I am in akron and it raining hard here.


----------



## Toxic2

Looking at the radar, the rain will be in ravenna very shortly


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok my mist just open up and its coming down pretty good. I never made it out yet. I just heard the rain on the roof and looked out the window 

There is always inside. but I do know we are all planning on the dirt. April worked two whole days getting it ready and all of her work just washed away. There is always next week


----------



## DAVON

its up to you freddie....inside is fine with me


----------



## Toxic2

Who's up for some carpet?


----------



## DAVON

Toxic2 said:


> Who's up for some carpet?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Toxic2 said:


> Who's up for some carpet?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok I just walked outside in the rain. THere is a 6 inchs of water down the front straight. We can either postpone it until this evening, or race inside, or just wait until next week. I am already here wheich ever you choose works for me. Don and Bob Are already here as well :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

i'm leavin now :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

We're leaving now, you can start without us. Should be there about 10:45!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well it looks like its rasing inside today. Two more guys just showed up :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I just got up 9:26 can You wait till say 3:00


----------



## briano_72

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Ok I just walked outside in the rain. THere is a 6 inchs of water down the front straight. We can either postpone it until this evening, or race inside, or just wait until next week. I am already here wheich ever you choose works for me. Don and Bob Are already here as well :thumbsup:


you got any mini r/c boats ??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Stupid Rain. 

Oh well we have pleanty of guys here already. Its racing inside today :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

The sky is falling


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok Chicken Little, It will be ok :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

the sky fell on eldora last night for the kings royal back at it tonight for the 50k


----------



## BudBartos

Well now the sky is beautiful crystal clear nice blue skys. 11:01 am


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well all the rain may of hampered the dirt track, But we ran inside just fine :thumbsup:

Freddie's Indoor Carpet 
07-13-2008 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Late Models: 
Bob Williams with 62/5:04.43

-- Late Models - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 59 5:03.35 Bob Williams :thumbsup: 
2 4 56 5:05.07 Dave Lazor  
3 3 55 5:01.62 Michael Elwood 
4 6 55 5:03.22 Brett Watson 
5 2 55 5:04.82 Eric Miller  
6 5 54 5:04.08 Bill Weaver :hat: 
7 7 22 2:24.27 Don Williams :freak: 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Mini - Slider: 
Bill Weaver with 48/5:01.11

-- Mini - Slider - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 51 5:04.55 Bill Weaver  
2 3 43 5:03.05 Josh :thumbsup: 
3 2 30 3:10.26 Dave Lazor 
4 4 11 1:15.13 Jason


----------



## Toxic2

A good fun day of racing. At least for the people I didn't wreck. Sorry Mike. It will even be better once we are on the dirt. Bob had a great run, kept it clean and took the win. These late models are great. Break stuff and it doesn't cost alot to fix. Don blew up a tranny, $3 to rebuild. Might think about running them inside this winter. Later


----------



## Bill Weaver

great time racing . when the losi factory rep showed up with chinese takeout,it made my day:woohoo:see everybody on friday p.s.( I couldn"t find a smiley with slanted eyes)


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bill Weaver said:


> great time racing . when the losi factory rep showed up with chinese takeout,it made my day:woohoo:see everybody on friday QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a nice change from the Italian Sausage's Yeah those Chinesse build some great knockoffs and have some killer food
> 
> Its ok Bud We love you LONG TIME ! :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Had a great time today!!! I can't wait to get on the dirt. The Chinese food was awsome!!! Anyone want to buy 7 or 8 BRP's???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

martian 710 said:


> Had a great time today!!! I can't wait to get on the dirt. The Chinese food was awsome!!! Anyone want to buy 7 or 8 BRP's???


 And Bret Loves you LONG *LONG* time


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun racing today. Unfortunately, the dirt track was out due to some small amounts of precipitation, so carpet racing was on tap. We all had a great time! 

Toxic2 - I'll return the favor on the dirt 

It was nice to see some new people at the track. 

I know I will not be able to run next Sunday, and I will be on vacation the first 2 weeks of August....

So enjoy the dirt!


----------



## DAVON

*BIG FUN*TODAY AND ITS ONLY GOING TO GET *BIGGER.*THANKS FREDDIE AND CONGRATS TO BOB AND BILL FOR THEIR WINS...:thumbsup:
*BILL CHECK THIS OUT...NOBODY ELSE JUST BILL...* http://toys.search.ebay.com/_Radio-...catrefZC12QQsacatZ2562QQsassZdjQ5feliteQ5fbmw
IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED TELL ME I CAN ORDER THEM AND YOU CAN PAY ME NEXT RACE..:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I think we should make Bob run the small pinion next race!!!:devil: That way all the cars should be within 2 laps of each other!!!:thumbsup: Good job Bob and Bill!!! Thanks Freddie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Had a great time today!!! I can't wait to get on the dirt. The Chinese food was awsome!!! Anyone want to buy 7 or 8 BRP's???


 
Glad You enjoyed Chinese food. That is all there will be in this country soon. As the Chinese will be eating surf and turf


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Glad You enjoyed Chinese food. That is all there will be in this country soon. As the Chinese will be eating surf and turf


No worry Mr. Bud, me still luv me BRP's!!! Me kid you!!! Me not like Chinese food anyhowl!!!:roll::lol::tongue::jest::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

So how does *Sunday July 27th* look for everyone? That is 2 weeks away, and I will be in town!

Let me know if that date looks good to everyone, maybe the weather will cooperate!

Dirt racing :woohoo:

Freddie - does that work for you?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> So how does *Sunday July 27th* look for everyone? That is 2 weeks away, and I will be in town!
> 
> Let me know if that date looks good to everyone, maybe the weather will cooperate!
> 
> Dirt racing :woohoo:
> 
> Freddie - does that work for you?


I'll be racing Vintage Trans-Am at Beaver that Sunday if I'm racing at all. Logan and I should be there this Sunday if we're racing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> So how does *Sunday July 27th* look for everyone? That is 2 weeks away, and I will be in town!
> 
> Let me know if that date looks good to everyone, maybe the weather will cooperate!
> 
> Dirt racing :woohoo:
> 
> Freddie - does that work for you?


It works for me but I after you left, a bunch of guys said this sunday as well. the 27th will work I am always here. But I am here every Sunday for anyone that wants to come out and race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

For the BRP race this Friday if you guys come on out with your late models or sliders. We can run them on the dirt. We will run it in conjunction with the BRP's so guys who have both you really make out. For those who just the the slider or the late model. Come on out, Bud cooks italian sausage and has all the fixings. There is a $ 5.00 charge for the food. Plus your $ 10.00 entry fee. If you choose to eat that is. Well worth it trust me. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If the dirt track is pretty clean I may through down the rent a racer :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

*BRP brace*

Hey guys! Can we run the Slider with the BRP brace on? 
Thanks!
Kid

Is there one for the Late Model, Bud????


----------



## DAVON

Kid Kahuna said:


> Hey guys! Can we run the Slider with the BRP brace on?
> Thanks!
> Kid
> 
> Is there one for the Late Model, Bud????


IT WILL WORK ON THE LATE MODEL ALSO.


----------



## BudBartos

Yea sounds good to Me !!!!! How about BRP ball bearings and Alum wheel nuts and body clips. I was thinking of doing the rod end sets again ( don't You guys get tired of those bending and popping off ?) Oh I forgot box stock .


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have raced about 16 heats with my late model - not one time have the rod's popped off, or bent. I think that is due to the very large bumper and body. 

As a matter of fact - all the heats I have been in, racing against several late models, I have not seen one break like we saw with the Mini-T's and Slider's. To date the damage has been inside the gear box....the good news - under 5 buck to fix and get racing again.

I always want to throw business to the companies that help racers, so I am fine with BRP ball bearings (since the stock version has them) and Alum wheel nuts (since the stock version has them). I will leave it up to the racers to decide what is best....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Kid Kahuna said:


> Hey guys! Can we run the Slider with the BRP brace on?
> Thanks!
> Kid
> 
> Is there one for the Late Model, Bud????


BOX STOCK We are keeping it simple Box Stock means BOX STOCK read the rules you can change that Mike posted


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer man 

Box stock is the way to go We need new people. I still say thats what killed the Mini T so much was all the hopups and mainly the brushless motors that were way too fast. Mini T days, that was the last time I made any $$$$$$


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The all blue $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$1,000,000,000 mini t????????


----------



## Toxic2

I can't make it this Sunday, but the 27th sounds good to me.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> The all blue $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$1,000,000,000 mini t????????


K-5 - put your white gloves on and bring that shelf queen to the track! :freak:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> BOX STOCK We are keeping it simple Box Stock means BOX STOCK read the rules you can change that Mike posted


And the period goes where?
Kid


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Bummer man
> 
> Box stock is the way to go We need new people. I still say thats what killed the Mini T so much was all the hopups and mainly the brushless motors that were way too fast. Mini T days, that was the last time I made any $$$$$$


Yah, I started working on my mini late model and I remembered why I sold my 2 Mini T's. My fingers are to big and my eyes are to weak for all those little screws and peices!!!:drunk::freak:


----------



## briano_72

bret, my youngest has a micro t. you wanna talk about tourture !! those stupid little clips that hold the wheels on are horrible !!


----------



## martian 710

Logan bugged me for one of them when they first came out. I got him a BRP instead!!!:thumbsup: He couldn't run his mini-t 3 min. without breaking it!!!


----------



## DAVON

Robertw321 said:


> Is anyone running Sunday or are we going to wait for the 27th?


WE'RE WAITING FOR THE 27th :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Track looks great! Next race is Sunday the 27th - racing starts around 10:30. We have a few people bring Sliders, and a few RC18T's, RC18B's. 

If you still need a Losi Late Model, just let Freddie know, he can have it ordered and ready for you for the 27th. The cool thing about this class, BOX STOCK - buy it, charge it, RACE IT!

See everyone on the 27th!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Are any box stock wheels allowed?


----------



## martian 710

They said last week either Late model or slider(street meats) tires were ok. I hope the slider rears are ok because that's all that Freddie had when I finally got a chance to get tires last weekend!!! Hopefully Logan and I will be there next Sunday. Oh well, I got to get back to work. I'm ready for Sept. it's to stinkin' hot out there.


----------



## BudBartos

I would keep a eye on some !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

NEXT RACE IS THIS SUNDAY THE 27th...RACING STARTS AT 10:30
COME ON OUT AND PLAY IN THE DIRT.
IF IT RAINS WE'LL RUN INSIDE


----------



## DAVON

Who's Going To Be There SUNDAY??
Post Up.


----------



## marlborochippy

hi all. Looking this over seeing the rules what are legal tires? been a little bored latly may just have to get a car and run some summer fun. I love the idea of box stock spec racing.


----------



## Toxic2

Theo, long time no see. The way I understand it is the stock tires that come on the car or the rear tires from a slider. Freddie has the slider tires. Get one and come on out. It is a lot of fun. We might even continue to run these in the winter inside also. Fun and very cheap to race. That's the way we like it. Hope to see you out there. Later
Eric


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> Who's Going To Be There SUNDAY??
> Post Up.


As of now Logan and I will be there. I'll post sometime Sat. if we are for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will see you guys on the dirt!


----------



## marlborochippy

Yea eric will see its hard to get a full weekend day off anymore. will see if i can get out. thanks for the info


----------



## Bill Weaver

yeah dirt


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Suppose to be a nice day Sunday. See you all in the morning I will have the coffee on :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

Count me in. Time to get down and dirty.:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I got a few on the shelf, if your thinking about it. Come on out, buy it , charge it, and RACE IT ! ! :woohoo: You Go BOY ! ! !


----------



## martian 710

I just picked up a used Mini Slider. I won't have it for this weekend though. I think wings should be mandatory on the dirt!!!(WoO style) Wingless (USAC style) on the carpet!!! I know Bud, more Chinese "crap". Heck I might have to find myself a Chinese girlfriend!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good news - if the weather men are accurate - we should have a dry Sunday for racing and mild temperatures in the low 80's.....FINALY!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> Good news - if the weather men are accurate - we should have a dry Sunday for racing and mild temperatures in the low 80's.....FINALY!


ITs about stinking time. I also have those wings and fuse in now if you still need them :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

We'll see you guys tomorrow!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:
Micro, that Cessna is an "air"plane, avoid the ground!!!:tongue::lol:


----------



## martian 710

I hope Freddie's not getting what we are at camp. It's been storming here for almost 2 hrs without letting up!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day to race in the dirt, come out a play, come out and play - at Freddies

please sing along to the tune of Mr. Rogers....

See you all on the dirt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

who the _ is Mr rogers??????????????? 

K-5 shame on You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUD the moderartor


----------



## BudBartos

Well how did the race go today? I sold the boat so I may have to get one of these Chinese things and whoooop on Ya all :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We had a nice day and we had a nice turnout for our first day out on the track. There had to be 15-20 guys here in the mornign but when it came time to sign up we had 11 such a deal :woohoo: Just the start of a lot of fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well - the box stock experiment was short lived. On Freddies track, the stock rear tires were just not hooking up. If you are new to R/C, in my opinion, it would not have been fun to just watch your car go around in circles. For this reason, the rear tires can be pin or bow-tie type tires. Freddie will stock them (both just the tire so you can glue to the rim of your choice, or the pre-glued Mini-T pins). Putting the pin type rear tires on made the car much easier to drive, and once again in my opinion, closer and more enjoyable racing. This was evident when the new guy on the track could barely get around with the stock set-up, he put on a pair of the pin tires, and his comment was "NIGHT AND DAY DIFFERENCE, NOW THIS IS FUN".

I know some people are disappointed that we are getting away from a completely stock car, but having the right tire combination enhanced the racing. You still need throttle control, but the winner of the race will not be the guy who is just coasting around the track.


----------



## Toxic2

Awesome day of racing. Nice weather, nice track. The pin tires made it much easier to handle. Made for some good close racing. Mike won with me just 1 sec. behind. And that was with 8 cars on track. During quali there were 4 of us within a lap. A lap is about 7 sec. That was fun!!:hat:
See you in 2 weeks
Hopefully we will have even more racers. Freddie said he will run every week if people show.
Later
Eric


----------



## DAVON

BIG FUN TODAY...EVERYBODY LEFT WITH A SMILE
THANKS FREDDIE FOR GETTING THE TRACK READY FOR US TO PLAY ON.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

A fun day of racing. I finally got my car drivable for the main. The mini pins and bow tie rears definately make a big difference. Thanks to Bob for the loaner pin tires!!! Thank's to everyone for letting Logan race with us. He had a great time. Hopefully we can get some other RC18's for him to race or a novice class for any car might help the new drivers. Thanks Freddie!!!:thumbsup: Hopefully see everyone in 2 weeks!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - could you post the main lap times? I did not look, and was curious.

Thanks.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

07-28-2008

      Race# 1 -- Late-Model - A  Main -- 
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   3  32     4:03.57 Micro-Racer           4     10.75   :thumbsup:
  2   2  32     4:04.84 Eric Miller           3     10.69    
  3   6  31     4:01.68 Brett Watson         10     10.49
  4   4  31     4:06.24 Dave Lazor            5     10.30
  5   5  28     4:01.55 Bill Weaver           6     9.48
  6   7  23     4:07.00 Don Willaims          2     7.62
  7   8  15     4:19.93 Logan Watson          9     4.72
  8   1   6     0:49.19 Bob Williams          1     9.98


                            -- RACE #1 - Late-Model -
Car-> __1__  __2__  __3__  __4__  __5__  __6__  __7__  __8__  __9__  __0__
  1   13.71   7.83   8.12  11.92  10.91   8.81  10.44  13.07               
  2    7.57   7.15   7.25   7.11   6.98   7.18   9.96  11.72               
  3    7.07   7.06   7.10   7.29  10.97   7.12   8.28  22.53               
  4    6.81   7.01   6.86   6.99  11.68   7.19   9.99  24.47               
  5    6.98  11.05  14.35   7.38   7.89   8.04   7.64  11.50               
  6    7.02   7.20   6.91   7.17   6.97   7.21   7.76  15.52               
  7           7.13   6.86   6.89   7.24   7.22   9.13  18.74               
  8           7.03   7.09   7.33   7.68   7.04  10.47  17.26               
  9           6.89   7.12   7.06   7.45   7.22   7.80  11.42               
 10           9.20   6.98   7.15   7.05   7.18  13.91  13.82               
 11           6.94   6.83   6.72   7.20   7.04   7.65  20.44               
 12           9.12   7.08   7.51   7.32   7.16   8.78  24.56               
 13           7.03   7.04   7.02   7.85   7.45   8.32  10.98               
 14           7.26   7.06   7.35   7.65   7.46   7.24  13.73               
 15           8.48   6.95   7.33   7.26  10.14  21.50  30.10               
 16           6.91   6.81   7.03   9.70   7.19   7.39                      
 17           7.01   6.72   7.14   8.41   7.16   7.10                      
 18           7.54   6.98   6.91   8.05   7.48  11.94                      
 19           7.13   6.88   8.56  10.73   7.38   7.92                      
 20           7.04   7.36   8.36  10.17   7.14  31.55                      
 21           8.26  10.46  10.78   7.72   7.32   7.63                      
 22           7.60   7.73   8.25  12.23   9.46  16.28                      
 23           7.24   7.04   7.01   7.11   7.99   8.20                      
 24           7.09   7.04   7.12   7.30   7.22                             
 25           7.29   7.05   7.68  13.81  10.13                             
 26           7.31   6.96   7.08   9.25   8.20                             
 27           7.11   7.13   7.30   7.00   7.49                             
 28          10.06   6.93  10.62   7.84   7.95                             
 29           7.29   7.06  15.97         11.62                             
 30           9.24  13.74   6.99          7.36                             
 31           7.06   6.89   7.06          6.99                             
 32           7.13   7.05                                                  
      _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____
laps     6     32     32     31     28     31     23     15                
time  49.18  244.8  243.5  246.2  241.5  241.6  247.0  259.9


----------



## BudBartos

Wow good job Micro !!!!!
Freddie> could that be why He wanted You to post the main?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Wow good job Micro !!!!!
> Freddie> could that be why He wanted You to post the main?


Yeah I am thinking so. He never wanted my to post them when h was racing you


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's all about me! 
I wanted to see the lap times, I know Bob was running in the 6.8's for his TQ run - 35 laps. It was unfortunate that his battery strap fell off! I think my 3rd qualifier had better lap times in the 6.6's - 6.7's, just not consistent.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well lets see I will post those as well

Race# 2 -- Late-Model - Heat # 2 round 3 --
Pos Car Laps    time     name                id    avg.mph
  1   3  35     4:03.45 Bob Williams          1     11.76
  2   4  34     4:06.20 Dave Lazor            5     11.30
  3   2  29     4:07.27 Eric Miller           3     9.60
  4   1  20     2:25.88 Micro-Racer           4     11.22

                  -- RACE #2 - Late-Model - Heat # 2 Round 3 --
Car-> __1__  __2__  __3__  __4__  __5__  __6__  __7__  __8__  __9__  __0__
  1   11.07  12.79   9.15   9.41                                           
  2    7.01   7.09   6.99   6.86                                           
  3    6.85   7.19   6.79   7.10                                           
  4    6.87   8.28   6.77   7.06                                           
  5    6.73  10.73   6.90   6.98                                           
  6    6.85  25.26   6.94   7.11                                           
  7    6.82   7.42   6.79   6.97                                           
  8    6.93   8.39   6.65   6.70                                           
  9    6.96   7.88   6.71   7.05                                           
 10    6.80   6.72   7.09   7.06                                           
 11    6.68   7.36   7.83   6.76                                           
 12    6.80   6.93   6.73   6.93                                           
 13    6.87   7.47   6.74   6.71                                           
 14    6.92   7.39   6.62   6.64                                           
 15    6.83  11.86   6.71   6.99                                           
 16    6.73   7.13   6.67   7.53                                           
 17    6.77   7.10   6.78   6.97                                           
 18    6.91   7.14   6.85   6.99                                           
 19    7.04   6.88   6.90   6.91                                           
 20   11.34   7.06   7.17   6.99                                           
 21           7.17   7.05   6.96                                           
 22           7.17   6.78   6.93                                           
 23           7.24   6.62   7.06                                           
 24           7.01   6.75   6.90                                           
 25           7.09   6.71   6.73                                           
 26           7.49   6.65   6.92                                           
 27          11.32   6.83   6.92                                           
 28           7.26   7.54  13.52                                           
 29           7.30   7.00   6.86                                           
 30                  6.85   6.67                                           
 31                  6.76   6.95                                           
 32                  6.99   6.84                                           
 33                  7.13   8.28                                           
 34                  6.89   6.79                                           
 35                  6.98                                                  
      _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____  _____
laps    20     29     35     34                                            
time  145.8  247.2  243.4  246.2


----------



## Micro_Racer

HMMM try round 2...that may have been my best run.


----------



## BudBartos

You guys better check Bob's car He has many years experiance in RC


----------



## marlborochippy

Sounds like a real good night of racing. great job micro keep beating up on bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMM try round 2...that may have been my best run.


No you dont want me to put up round # 2 , You were smelling pretty bad that round :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - Bottom line - room to improve, now that we have the tires all figured out!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yeppers, I will ahve 15-20 pairs in here by the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

Hey freddie you got a PINK slider there:hat:


----------



## martian 710

I picked up a set of Proline mini bow ties at the LHS today. Davon, did you use the foams that came with them in yours or something else? What tires are going to be allowed for the sliders? My slider came today.:woohoo::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

marlborochippy said:


> Hey freddie you got a PINK slider there:hat:


No I want one but then again I don't need one of everthing. :freak:


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Bob, I'll get them glued up!!!:thumbsup:Hopefully I won't glue them to my leg like I did my vintage TA tires!!!:drunk::freak::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

So is everyone looking good to race on August 10th? I know the track will be open this Sunday, but I can only make it every other week....


----------



## SlaminRC17

What are we allowed to change, battery?, Tires?, connectors? I was going to come race this weekend, but I had a battery blow-up in my face sat. night. while I was getting ready... please let me know what can be swapped out. thanx, Kevin


----------



## DAVON

Robertw321 said:


> I used the foam that came with them. I think Dave did also.


YES IT WAS THE STOCK FOAMS...:thumbsup:
I WATCHED THE SLIDERS SUNDAY AND IT LOOKED LIKE THEY RAN PRETTY GOOD ON THE STREET MEATS. THEY DIDN'T SPIN OUT IN THE CORNERS THEY LOOKED LIKE THE REAL THING SLIDING THROUGH THE TURNS....MAYBE THATS WHY THEY CHOSE THE NAME.:tongue:


----------



## DAVON

SlaminRC17 said:


> What are we allowed to change, battery?, Tires?, connectors? I was going to come race this weekend, but I had a battery blow-up in my face sat. night. while I was getting ready... please let me know what can be swapped out. thanx, Kevin


SLAMIN....
WE RUN ANY FACTORY ASSEMBLED BATTERY UP TO 1400's...YOU CAN CHANGE THE CONNECTORS BECAUSE THE STOCK ONES SUCK....WE RAN MINI BOW TIES AND MINI PINS AND THEY HOOK UP GREAT FREDDIE WILL HAVE THEM IN STOCK THIS WEEK...YOU CAN BIND YOUR RADIO TO THE STOCK RECEIVER OR USE YOUR OWN RADIO GEAR....YOU CAN CHANGE SHOCK OIL BUT NOT SHOCKS...EVERYTHING ELSE IS IN THE BOX STOCK...:thumbsup:
IF I MISSED ANYTHING PLEASE POST IT UP...:thumbsup:

SO COME ON OUT AND RACE WITH US...WE HAD A BLAST SUNDAY.:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I are giong to Lernerville to watch the World of Outlaws Late Models tomorrow night!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: Last years Fire cracker 100 was probably the best late model race I've ever seen!!!


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I are giong to Lernerville to watch the World of Outlaws Late Models tomorrow night!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: Last years Fire cracker 100 was probably the best late model race I've ever seen!!!


YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY...:thumbsup:
SOMEDAY I'LL MAKE IT TO A RACE.


----------



## Easy

I got back from the Brickyard yesterday, what a horrible race, more cautions than racing. Maybe they should have rename the race The Yellow Flag. The longest green flag run was 13 laps!!!!
Time for some tire competition in NASCAR???
Hey Bud, are there going to be competition yellows Fri?????
I hope we don't have tire wars!!!!
Slow Don


----------



## BudBartos

We should be OK with the BRP tires maybe a blow out once in awhile


----------



## martian 710

Maybe nascar should switch to foams!!! I was talking to a guy last week that was going to the Indy race. It was going to be his first ever Nascar race. I bet it will be his last also!!!


----------



## Easy

If you look at the whole experience, it was fun, just the race was a bust.
The concert with Charlie Daniels, and all the hoopla was great, just the slow crawl of the cars under yellow that was BOORING.....
Slow Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I will be working on the track tomarrow , its going to do nothing but get better and better. Love the turn outs, you guys are great, makes me want to make it nicer


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I will be working on the track tomarrow , its going to do nothing but get better and better. Love the turn outs, you guys are great, makes me want to make it nicer


THANK YOU FREDDIE FOR ALL THE WORK.:thumbsup:
THE TRACK IS A BLAST TO RACE ON....JUST BIG FUN ALL DAY:woohoo:
I HOPE EVERYBODY THAT SHOWS INTEREST IN THE MINI DIRT RACING COMES OUT AND JOINS US...THEY WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I cant make it this Sunday. Hopefully we'll be there next week!!!


----------



## DAVON

NEXT RACE IS AUG.10th
COME ON OUT AND RACE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will see everyone on the 10th! Let's hope for nice weather again!

Remember - Pin or Bow-Tie rear tires are the way to go...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Its a good thing the masses arn't going to be here this Sunday. ALthough the track will be here and ready for anyone wanting to come and race this sunday. Dumb Dumb me totaly forgot about ordering the pins . I ordered them today they wont be here until next week 

But on the UP side I will have 20 pairs next week


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - thanks for placing the order!

I may have a viable option for batteries. I spoke to John at Team Scream, and he can build unmatched 1500mAh sport packs for us with the stock connector and factory shrink wrap for $20 a pack. 

He has tons of 1500 cells, and can get more as his distributor is not discontinuing the 1500's.

Let me know what you guys think, as it is getting harder to find the 1400's.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The are special TSR (team scream racing shrink wrap) cells, but I beleive they are IB. We have been using them in our BRP's for the past year.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well let me know. and give me his number I will get 20-30 packs form him for the store :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

I'm OK with the 1500's. Don't think they are going to be much different then 1400's. Got my bow ties on the way. I'm coming for you Bob and Micro. I think those bow ties might have a little more traction then the mini pins. Also refilled my shocks, that should help a little. I talked to Norm this week and he is tied up at work but will be back ASAP. Can't wait for the 10th to get here. Good racing and a great track. Thanks again Freddie. See you all on the 10th.
Later
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Eric I did remember to order 24 pairs of brushes and springs. They will be here tamarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I got my bow ties mounted and ready to go!!! I think they definately have more traction than the mini pins. I had my slipper as loose as it could be and 3 large spacers on the right front in the main an was still very loose. The guys with the bow ties could get their cars to push. I couldn't. See everyone on the 10th. 1500's are fine with me!!! I don't know if any batt. is an advantage with the lower traction on the dirt!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Robertw321 said:


> What kind of cells are the 1500s?


They are EP cells !!! They have been great. Of all I sold I know of 2 cells going bad.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

why confuse things, If another place wants to carry them tell them to step up to the plate and buy some. A rule is a rule. period. I am sure he will sell them to ANY hobby shop that ask for them. After all its all about the $$$


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ryan do you have something of mine ? 

I will give you a hint, its red, its square and it has a flashing green light on it for another 15 hours.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Robertw321 said:


> Are these available from other sources? A single supplier is good if you only race at one track. The people that also race at Classic might run with people fron Canton and Orrvile. They will probably be running the IB 1600s. How does the EP 1500 compare to the IB 1400? Maybe we should got to a 1600 limit.[/quote]
> 
> The batteries are available on line, and any hobby store could be a distributor. I would like to keep all the batteries the same, if we open the rule to any cell up to 1600, it then becomes who can find the best cells. We don't have to go with Team Scream - I just want to find a cell that we all can get, and we know they are good. Just about all the BRP'ers have been using the TSR 1500's for about a year.


----------



## Toxic2

Sunday is looking to be a beautiful day. Hope to see everyone playing in the dirt. I'll be there for sure.
Later
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Sunday is suppose to be a beautiful day. Nice weather 15-20 guys racing what more can we ask for ? BEER ! :woohoo: My turn this week Bill:drunk:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I can't make it Sunday. I have to bring our trailer home from camp.


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE FOR MINI LATE MODEL,SLIDER AND IF ANYBODY ELSE HAS ONE 1/18TH 4WD LATE MODELS...IM WORKING ON MY VENDETTA:thumbsup:...BRING 'EM IF YOU GOTT'EM:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be ready for some dirt action Sunday!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You guys are in trouble. Norm just dropped his car off to me so I could race this Sunday. Eric can run the heats I am in  I cant wait ! ! ! Rubbing some paint baby :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

That will work. If I am running the heats then that means Freddie will have to be in a different heat. You sure are brave Norm. Freddie running in the dirt with a few pops in him. Its all fun. See you Sun.


----------



## DAVON

YOU'LL HAVE TO PAINT IT PINK...SO YOU KNOW WHICH ONE IS YOU.
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

It will be the one in the fountain!!!!:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Funny guys I think you all may of forgoten for a guy who may only drive once or twice a year. When I beat you thats just going to make you look that much worse  Keep talking. :dude:


----------



## marlborochippy

Pink pepto car is running ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Micro_Racer

David - did you get a chance to try "opperation syringe"?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> David - did you get a chance to try "opperation syringe"?


What are you cheaters up to now!!!! Are we going to have to take urine samples!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Can anyone get in on this action? I have a used one coming. Late model that is. Are lipos ok?

Ahh - I see the rules on page one. Are these still valid?

Well I guess I'm out with a second hand one. He doesn't have the receiver. He added cvds, slipper. no battery.


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> David - did you get a chance to try "opperation syringe"?


YES,ITS A NO GO...COULDN'T EVEN GET 40wt TO WORK.


----------



## Hangtime

Fraddie, Do have any in stock & what colors? Whats deal out the door?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You come and race I will giv it to you for $ 189.99 out the door. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Sounds good & you stock parts for this that makes this a no brainer for any oval nut to get into.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I have all the parts for the car not to worry :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Robertw321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these available from other sources? A single supplier is good if you only race at one track. The people that also race at Classic might run with people fron Canton and Orrvile. They will probably be running the IB 1600s. How does the EP 1500 compare to the IB 1400? Maybe we should got to a 1600 limit.[/quote]
> 
> The batteries are available on line, and any hobby store could be a distributor. I would like to keep all the batteries the same, if we open the rule to any cell up to 1600, it then becomes who can find the best cells. We don't have to go with Team Scream - I just want to find a cell that we all can get, and we know they are good. Just about all the BRP'ers have been using the TSR 1500's for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Open it up to lipos, then everybody has the best battery. Losi sells one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know the race is only 4-5 mins long. Everyone and their crying needs to stop. We race what we do here. If people dont like it Go else ware ! I am tired of the BS form a bunch of people that have a hard time making it around the track to begin with. More battery, what a joke 

The class is to keep things inexpensive, fun, and low maintance period. If you want to play a money game but a big car and go for it. This is a fun class lets try not to screw it up


----------



## marlborochippy

hey fredie are any other cars allowed to play on the track besides the 1/18 scale even if just for practice.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

all I know is there was a good thing and now its seeing how fast everyone can screw it up. I did my end I put the track back up to snuff. The race is 5 min how big of a battery to you frigen need ? Its a box stock class for a reason the 1100 mAh is big enough to go 5 min. Its a STOCK class. how simple can it be ? People just blow my mind I am done dealing with people with things that are so simple.


----------



## Toxic2

Lets just keep on what were doing. We have good close racing. I say if the 1500's are plentiful then we use them. If you have anything more then you can't use them here. We have to settle down and run what we have. We make a rule, Freddie buys parts so everyone can follow this rule, then we change and Freddie has to buy different parts. True it took us awhile to find a tire that worked, but that should be it, lets just race. Box stock with tire and battery option(1500 limit). End of story.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

marlborochippy said:


> hey fredie are any other cars allowed to play on the track besides the 1/18 scale even if just for practice.


You can come run anything you want. IF you have a 1/10th scale bring it if more than 2 have them we will race them I am simple in some way. The track is there to enjoy. Have a ball with it. Its not locked you can come anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - we are trying to keep the class as close to box stock as possiable. This way you can buy the car, and run. To date - what you need that is not in the box is rear pin or bow tie tires (Freddie has on the rack), 1400 unmatched cells (you can run the 1100's that come in the box, but at $38 you could get 1400's - much better cell). 
This so far has been a fun, close, and cheaper way to race. I would like it to stay that way! If you have a Mod late model - Freddie has all the stuff to turn it back to stock!!

For the great battery debate - Freddie - you get what cell you can - 1500's or 1600's - what you can stock, we will run ---- problem solved - the race director will make the call!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

batteries, leave it to the racers to screw things up again; Just because a certain place dosnt have them everyone should change ? Screw it tell them to buy the right stuff. and Racers need to buy what the rules are. If you go put a ,09 in yours TUFF TO BAD if you show up with a brushless in yours TO BAD TUFF> bring 2 more guys and do yoru own thing but the rules are simple. I find it hard ro beleive simple people cannot folow rules printed out for them to READ ! ! before they buy. How F n simple can you get. 

I bust my butt getting a track ready. I did my part all I expect in return are people to follow a simple set of guild lines and have FUN not lets go buy this or that. Or the guy over there dosnt carry them TUFF thell him to order it Its not rocket science Unbleivable I am going to be totaly gray buy winter I can see it already


----------



## TangTester

I think batteries play a very very little part in the speed of these cars. It is more set up and driver control. If anything a pack with less punch might be better. If you can tell the different between a 1400, 1500 and 1600 on a dirt track...then your a better driver then me.!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

leave the rules alone, GO buy the right crap and have fun if " your " hommy store dosnt carry the " Right " stuff tell them to ORDER IT ! !


----------



## Toxic2

Tower has Integy 1400's in limited quantities and the duratrax 1400's in stock. Should be enough to get us thru this season. We'll worry about next season next year.


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> I think batteries play a very very little part in the speed of these cars. It is more set up and driver control. If anything a pack with less punch might be better. If you can tell the different between a 1400, 1500 and 1600 on a dirt track...then your a better driver then me.!!!!


I don't have any problem telling the difference!!! Just wipe the dust off and read the sticker on the cells!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::roll::wave:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

martian 710 said:


> I don't have any problem telling the difference!!! Just wipe the dust off and read the sticker on the cells!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::roll::wave:


TOO FUNNY!!! What time do you guys start on Sunday??
Freddie already said No Bud brace on the front?
Kid


----------



## martian 710

I think the last race we planned to start racing at 10:30am. Practice beforehand!!!


----------



## BobS311

Are you guys racing at Freddie's tomorrow night? Ryan and I might show up with our old RC18's of you are, (and we can bring the transponder bak he left in his car)
Bob


----------



## martian 710

Bob you have a PM!!!


----------



## DAVON

BobS311 said:


> Are you guys racing at Freddie's tomorrow night? Ryan and I might show up with our old RC18's of you are, (and we can bring the transponder bak he left in his car)
> Bob


WE'RE RACING SUNDAY MORNING AT 10:30AM...PRACTICE BEFORE THAT
I'LL HAVE MY VENDETTA TO RACE...COME ON OUT.
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Toxic2

Tomorrow should be a beautiful day If we get started at 10:30 maybe we can get in an extra qualifier and an extra "pop":freak:. Would be horrible to let a great day go to waste.:thumbsup: I should be there around 8:30.
Later
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I told Mr WEaver it was my turn to buy tomarrow :thumbsup: 

Bill and I > :drunk::drunk: But we will have fun :hat:


----------



## 1POEDRACER

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> leave the rules alone, GO buy the right crap and have fun if " your " hommy store dosnt carry the " Right " stuff tell them to ORDER IT ! !



King Freddie speaks all bows before him

Losi brings out a great little car a bunch of track’s jump on it and make a box stock class. Great idea to bring in new racers at a cheap price. First thing the tracks notice new 1100 battery packs are around $36.00 kind of pricey lets see if there is anything cheaper ok we can get 1400 for about $20.00 ok we will run theses then oh wait the 1400 are going the way of the DODO bird ok we can get 1600 about the same price and comedically available and it looks like there not going away anytime soon ok Rules now say box stock 1600 limit.

Along comes King Freddie and his band of Merry Racers. We will be starting a box stock Late model class nothing can be changed. Then oh batteries are going to be costly ok the 1400 are cheaper we will run them everything else must stay box stock not doing any research on availability. His racesr try to run on the stock tires and can’t even make a lap oh we can’t change tires it must remain box stock so it’s cheap for the new racers after some long discussion a better tire is decided on. Now the 1400 batteries supply are drying up what are we going to do. A battery sponsored racer speaks up Team scream can supply us with 1500 about $20 a pack King Freddie speaks up we will now be running Team scream 1500 someone suggests looking at the 1600 since all the other tracks are running them. King Freddie flips out he is being challenged I am tired of this BS were getting into a battery war in what was supposed to be a box stock class. Now the suggestion was not made because of the power of the 1600 only because other tracks are running them if your allowing the same batteries may be someone from another track will visit your Kingdom and it can grow but no King Freddie says we will run only team scream 1500 at my track. If you want to race my track tell your Homey track to order my batteries. Why should we buy new packs just to race in your kingdom we already have 1600 the tracks we already race on allow 1600 we will just stay away from the Kingdom of Freddie and stand back and watch as the Kingdom slowly crumbles.

This hobbies needs tracks to work together if every one is to survive we don’t need one track to take a stand and say its my way or no way.


Good luck in your Kingdom Freddie 

The rest of The Ohio RC world will just sit back and watch the Kingdom crumble.


----------



## Robertw321

It's not me.


----------



## Toxic2

Once again poedracer. Are you too afraid to make yourself known. First of all its not about Freddie and his kingdom. Its about a set of rules being set and then everyone wanting to come in and change them. So far someone has wanted to change a rule every week. Somebody has to put their foot down and say thats it no more. And I am proud to be one of his "Band of merry racers". So unless you can have the guts to put your name on your remarks, then SHUT UP and go elsewhere and complain. We don't want to hear it, we are busy having a good time running at the Kingdom.
One of Freddies band of merry racers
Eric


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie works hard and spends a lot of money putting together three very nice tracks for us racers to have fun on. It is a shame that idiots give him crap about anything!!! Take up needle point morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

HEY POED,I GUESS THAT IS A NO FOR THIS SUNDAY??
WE'LL ALL MISS YOU 
DAVE LAZOR


----------



## martian 710

Just a thought and not to get in the middle of this. The whole idea of the non stock battery was to keep cost down. One way of doing this might be any factory assembled pack 1600 or less and a $25(or what ever they are available for at the track) claim on batts. I know there was some grumblings about the TSR cells because some local racers had connections to them(might get "special" packs). Just a thought, I'll be running my 1100's and 1400's as long as they will take a decent charge.


----------



## Hangtime

So, I guess its safe to assume that lipos are out???? LOL!!!! A little elbow jab there.

I have a big pile of elite 1500 I could make a pack with. What Bow ties are you running? Will the 18 scale ties fit on those rims? Thanks


----------



## Toxic2

We are running the Proline bow ties for mini t. I would think that any 18th scale tire would work on the late model rims. Also are running losi mini pin tires. These do well but seem to have a little less grip then the bow ties. Come on out. Its a good time. Just out to have fun. No ribbons, no trophies, just good old bragging rights.
Later


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just put the other boards up on turn 4 , jumping on the back hoe now. Should be a totaly new race track for tomarrow guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Toxic2 said:


> We are running the Proline bow ties for mini t. I would think that any 18th scale tire would work on the late model rims. Also are running losi mini pin tires. These do well but seem to have a little less grip then the bow ties. Come on out. Its a good time. Just out to have fun. No ribbons, no trophies, just good old bragging rights.
> Later


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Micro_Racer

1POEDRACER said:


> A battery sponsored racer speaks up Team scream can supply us with 1500 about $20 a pack


I had no idea I was a sponsored team driver 

I must be moving up in the world... 

1POEDRACER - bring out your late model, with your 1600's - Let's RACE!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like it's going to be a nice day - see you all in a few hours!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Sorry guys Im just to backed up with work, my new shop is in Bainbridge so fridays are a mess, and it seems snow plowers are starting maintainance early(Freddie?) so Im off to work and I hope to see you guys next time


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

YEah Hint Hint I get it, I need to take that out soon I would think. And I had a full case of " pops" for us to. Its ok Erics will be helping me . Tracks finished and ready to go as we speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> YEah Hint Hint I get it, I need to take that out soon I would think. And I had a full case of " pops" for us to. Its ok Erics will be helping me . Tracks finished and ready to go as we speak. :thumbsup:


Was that soda pop ???


----------



## martian 710

I think it was:drunk::drunk::drunkOP!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well its the time , CRACK AWWWWWWWW :drunk::drunk: Its that time :hat:


----------



## BudBartos

How was the race ?? What was the turnout? Who won?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We just finished, Michiel won. I was second. Dave was third, and Eric was fourth and then there was a heat of the sliders as well. It was a good time the track is killer in the Kingdom :thumbsup: We all had a " pop" and toasted Mr. Weaver


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun day of racing! The track was great! Eric was fast all day, but I got lucky in the A Main! I think the old track record was 35 by Bob, Eric had a 36 today....


----------



## Toxic2

Great day of racing. I was fast the first two heats, but then the old losi motor let me down. I didn't listen to Dave and tried to rebuild it. No good. Racing was done by the time I got around to buying a new one. Next time. The track gets better every race. Might try racing again next week. We'll see how the weather is and who will be there.
Later
Eric


----------



## TangTester

Freddie you raced? wow ! and finished second.


----------



## martian 710

It's a good thing Logan wasn't there or he would have been third!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Freddie you raced? wow ! and finished second.


Yes the dirts fun, I like the Sprint cars better than the late-models though. Its fun racing with a group of guys that is just there to have fun and not out for blood with their toy cars. I had a really nice time. We set the computer to start itself and had a ball. Norm now knows his Late-Model can go 35 laps. with a push in it. I say lets do this every week now. It was a lot of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

AFTER RACING MY SLIDER I WAS IMPRESSED AT HOW WELL IT RAN THAT ITS REALLY CLOSE TO BEING MY FAVORITE LOSI MINI....:thumbsup:
BUT IT WON'T REPLACE MY BRP.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One extra point for You Mr Davon :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The next BRP race is Aug 22nd, so not sure if I would be able to make an Aug 17th or 24th race......I think I would have a better chance of making the 17th if others are interested.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I just placed an order, and yes look the integy 1400mAh are instock. I ordered them and they will be here Wednesday :thumbsup: Its funny how well things work in the Kingdom


----------



## Toxic2

As long as the weather is good, and enough people show up I am in for weekly circles in the dirt. After running Daves Slider I was thinking of getting one. Might think about it if Freddie can sell my qscale. See everyone next race.
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Toxic2 said:


> As long as the weather is good, and enough people show up I am in for weekly circles in the dirt. After running Daves Slider I was thinking of getting one. Might think about it if Freddie can sell my qscale. See everyone next race.
> Eric


I ordered one for myself and a new body so it can become the Pink slider :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> One extra point for You Mr Davon :thumbsup:


THANKS BUD....:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I ordered one for myself and a new body so it can become the Pink slider :thumbsup:


 
Back in the early 90's when I worked at Parma and "Days of Thunder" just came out. I ran a pink Superflow sprint car. SG1 saw it. It was pink with a red roll cage and ping pong panel tires. It was fast and finshed 2nd in stock and 3rd in the dirt oval regionals.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes it takes a real man to drive a pink car ! 

You need one of these things Pat it was a blast out there. We had the computer running the race we had music playing and ice cold " Pops" toasting Mr. Weaver  Its suppose to be fun and lord knows we have it here :woohoo: 

Not to mention everything you need incase you brake or need extra batteries


----------



## DAVON

NOTHING BUT BIG TIME FUN...:thumbsup:..THANKS TO FREDDIE FOR GETTING THE TRACK READY FOR US.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well your welcome, just remember your going to have a Pink sprint Car to chase next time. I think I will run two heats and let Eric run two. and who ever was faster can run the Main with it :thumbsup:

What a concept I tell ya :dude:


----------



## DAVON

ANYONE INTERESTED IN RUNNING THIS SUNDAY THE 17th POST UP.:thumbsup:
I AM INTERESTED.:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I could do the 17th...David you going to Classics on the 16th?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I know the Pink Slider will de ready to do battle :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> I could do the 17th...David you going to Classics on the 16th?


AS OF NOW YES..:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Eric I need you4 1/4 scale car I have a guy in NJ bugging me for pics CHop chop dude :dude:


----------



## Ohio_Norm

The hotels network went down sometime saturday night and I'm just catching up... I'm gald to read there's a good group showing up regularly to race. Freddie, 2nd?? I loaned you a first place car You'll have it another week get a 1st out of it. God knows I could never do it...
Hope to see you guys soon; Norm:wave:


----------



## Toxic2

He'll never get a first with Micro and I racing. The only reason he got second was my motor gave up. Why do you think he's getting a slider. Micro and I scared him off. LOL Well Norm hopefully you get off work soon so you to can enjoy the track.
Who loves ya Freddie:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Motor ? I knew the excuess would be flying just as I flew by you not once by 5-6 times down the back straight a way. Yes Norm, Its rough driving around the slow guys  Some Love back atcha :wave:

If anything else you cant say we dont have fun here :woohoo:


----------



## Toxic2

So who is going to be there tomorrow. I will be. Got to redeem myself after last week. Got to show Freddie what real driving skill looks like. LOL.
See you all tomorrow
Eric


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill bring the big red chicane


----------



## Bill Weaver

and small energy drinks, if they are welcome in the kingdom sire


----------



## Toxic2

They are required for entrance into his graces.:freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am pretty sure I have almost a case already here. But one can never have enough energy drinks. :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN...:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

April just drug the track, Less to do in the morning. Because I need the time to work on my car. Brand new still havn't taken it out yet. And I got two new 1400 mAh battery packs to charge up :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

pink body?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

No I havn't had time to paint it yet  This week though


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

What a great day in the Kingdom ! 

We had a nice turn out. I took the TQ in the slider class, which had 5 in it. We watered between each round and then in the mains I got a bright idea on I also watered before we went out with the sliders. a 3-4 lap increase just with the water. In the end it Was the mighty Dave taking the victory:thumbsup: GOod job, see everyone next week


----------



## martian 710

Glad to see Davon didn't choke 2 days in a row!!!:wave: Hopefully Logan and I will get a chance to make it out again. Logan will probably have his dirt car with him on Friday to run before the BRP race!!!


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Glad to see Davon didn't choke 2 days in a row!!!:wave:


I NEEDED JUST 5 SECONDS MORE...:freak::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Toxic2

Yes it was a great day in the kingdom. Great people, great racing, we had the grill going. Good close racing in late model class. One race Micro and I finished .04 sec. apart.:woohoo: Everyone was within 2 laps. 5 sliders on the track at the same time looked really cool. Next week that 37 is going down.:thumbsup:
Thanks for the fun Freddie:hat:
See you all next week.
Eric


----------



## Micro_Racer

Eric - nice job on the TQ and win! Very nice day, tasty hot dogs, and close door to door racing! What more could you want?

Freddie will have the track open on the 24th, but due to the BRP race on the 22nd, I will not be able to race Sunday. See everyone on the 31st!


----------



## Micro_Racer

David and Eric - below is an eBay link to that clear gear box cover with removable plug to access the slipper.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Losi-Mini-T-Lex...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

It looks like he has 3 available - should just buy them all and save on shipping!


----------



## Micro_Racer

For Bill and Freddie:
Main Entry: chicane 
Function: noun 
Date: 1686 
a: an obstacle on a racecourse b: a series of tight turns in opposite directions in an otherwise straight stretch of a road-racing course


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The word of the day from Micro Racer :thumbsup:

Bill kept driving them down the back. I must of missed the signs :drunk:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Martian I have a stock radio for logans new ride nib $10


----------



## martian 710

Bill Weaver said:


> Martian I have a stock radio for logans new ride nib $10


I'll take it!!! Are you racing Friday!!!


----------



## martian 710

Logan's other new ride just arrived. Logan want's to know if he can run it with the late models or sliders.(1/10 scale Nitro Monster TrucK):woohoo::wave: He's been bugging me for a car he can practice with in the yard and doesn't have to go the whole way to Ohio to run!!! He also has his eyes on the offroad track at Classic. That ought to be interesting!!!!:drunk::freak::wave::dude:I sold a bunch of old stuff so now I can get some new toys for us!!!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> For Bill and Freddie:
> Main Entry: chicane
> Function: noun
> Date: 1686
> a: an obstacle on a racecourse b: a series of tight turns in opposite directions in an otherwise straight stretch of a road-racing course


Was that chicanes or Chicanos!!!:wave:


----------



## DAVON

NASCARS ON SATURDAY NIGHT...SO I'M IN FOR SUNDAY.:thumbsup:
WHO'LL BE THERE?:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

How did the stock rear tires run on the track?


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> How did the stock rear tires run on the track?


I DON'T THINK THEY WORKED.
MICRO I SAW A COUPLE OF SLIDERS FOR SALE IN SWAP AND SALE...LAWNGUY IS A CLASSIC RACER SO ITS LOCAL.
THERE ARE A FEW FOE SALE THERE.


----------



## DAVON

I Just Saw That Tang Sent A Pm To A Guy Selling A Slider....does That Mean He's Going To Get Dirty???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh No ! ! Does this mean there will be two pink Sliders battling it out ?  

I know Dave was really fast once he got a motor to run. Oh and by the way Dave I talked with my sales rep and told him it took 2 motors to go a day of racing, he said for you to call tech and they will take care of you. Give me a call and I will give you a toll free number.

If tang gets one and Micro, there will be NO easy day in slider ville  Just means more " Pops" :drunk::drunk:


----------



## martian 710

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Oh No ! ! Does this mean there will be two pink Sliders battling it out ?
> 
> I know Dave was really fast once he got a motor to run. Oh and by the way Dave I talked with my sales rep and told him it took 2 motors to go a day of racing, he said for you to call tech and they will take care of you. Give me a call and I will give you a toll free number.
> 
> If tang gets one and Micro, there will be NO easy day in slider ville  Just means more " Pops" :drunk::drunk:


Did Dave go through another motor Sunday too?:drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I just picked up a Slider....It's all over for you guys now


----------



## martian 710

Maybe Freddie will water the oval Friday and we can have a big slider showdown before the BRP race Friday!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Did Dave go through another motor Sunday too?:drunk:


YEP...I PUT IT IN AT CLASSIC SATURDAY AND IT WENT BAD BY THE SECOND ROUND ON SUNDAY.....
THANKS FREDDIE I'LL BE CALLING YOU.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> I just picked up a Slider....It's all over for you guys now


Mirco will have to get out that can of "whoop ass" he got last Christmas"


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> YEP...I PUT IT IN AT CLASSIC SATURDAY AND IT WENT BAD BY THE SECOND ROUND ON SUNDAY.....
> THANKS FREDDIE I'LL BE CALLING YOU.:thumbsup:


Are you sure there's not something wrong with your esc?


----------



## Micro_Racer

No just a problem with his trigger finger - he never lets off


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Mirco will have to get out that can of "whoop ass" he got last Christmas"


I may still have some left in that can, but don't think I will need it


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Are you sure there's not something wrong with your esc?


I REPLACED THE ESC ONCE AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE THE MOTORS


----------



## marlborochippy

hmm sliders. wheres that white castle


----------



## marlborochippy

whos all racing sliders here. was lookin into a real slider(no more wannabe, brett) but wanted to hear if theres at least three there an racedays.


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> whos all racing sliders here. was lookin into a real slider(no more wannabe, brett) but wanted to hear if theres at least three there an racedays.


LAST SUNDAY WE HAD 5 AND I KNOW THAT MORE ARE GOING TO GET THEM..:thumbsup: WE'VE HAD AT LEAST 3 EVERYTIME WE'VE RACED.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

at least 3 ? 

There ar Jash, Jason, Dave, Bill, and myself, and now that Michael bought one thats 6 and I heard Pat bought one thats 7 They arnt going to let me win this thing there hunting for me now  Its all FUN I put your yellow body in a bag Dave I am painting the pink body as I speak 

And in the main this week I ran a 6.32 lap time Come and get some :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

hmm thanks for the info. I may just have to get out there if i can get the time free.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Heck in the Late-Model class Eric ran a 36 4:01.35 and Micro ran a 36 4:01.58 We have some VERY close racing going on. :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - close racing! 
I did pick up a Slider....
BTW - I moved my transponder from the rear of the car to the front. That should make up that 2 tenth!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Eric better watch out. I think my Cherry picking days are about over


----------



## TangTester

Have not gotten one yet. The guy did not like what I offer him. I though a bowl of soup was a good offer!:freak:


----------



## TangTester

:woohoo:700 posts!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> :woohoo:700 posts!!!!!


2300 Post ! :woohoo::woohoo:

Ok pat if you would like you can drive mine this weekend if you want. You can check it out Friday night give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> NASCARS ON SATURDAY NIGHT...SO I'M IN FOR SUNDAY.:thumbsup:
> WHO'LL BE THERE?:woohoo:


WELL WHO???


----------



## Bill Weaver

if I cant race brp friday Ill come sunday


----------



## Bill Weaver

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> 2300 Post ! :woohoo::woohoo


chatty cathy


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey now I had a thing for Cathy :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I don't think I can make it Sunday...


----------



## marlborochippy

freedie your message has been delivered to bob
Dave me and my new toy would come out to play if anyone else would be there.


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> freedie your message has been delivered to bob
> Dave me and my new toy would come out to play if anyone else would be there.


WE'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321

OK, I'm over it. Midol does wonders. :jest: We'll be there.


----------



## Toxic2

Robertw321 said:


> OK, I'm over it. Midol does wonders. :jest: We'll be there.


Good. It seems alot of people are going with the sliders. We need more late models. I'll be there if weather is OK. The track gets better every week. And faster. Going for 37 next time. Later. Eric


----------



## marlborochippy

ill be there with my "slyder"


----------



## Hangtime

Are there other scales running sundays or just the minis? Any 1/10 scale?


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >> You comin out Friday for the BRP racing?


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Are there other scales running sundays or just the minis? Any 1/10 scale?


JUST THE MINI'S SO FAR..:thumbsup:
WHEN FREDDIE FIRST OPEN THE TRACK THEY SAID IT WAS TO SMALL FOR 1/10TH....BUT ITS PERFECT FOR THE 1/18THs AND ITS FUUUNNN!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime >> You comin out Friday for the BRP racing?


I'd like to, but probably not. Its been busy lately. A friend of the bldg dept died & had the funeral this week. Then the bosses brother died, so I've been covering for him. Trying to keep the homestead up too. I'm wiped. 

I did cycle my packs a coouple weeks ago. Thats getting close to racing!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I won't be out today - Enjoy the racing!

I will be out on the 31st - with the Late Model AND Slider....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bring that slider out, I just put another mark in the win collum for me :thumbsup:

Dave was right there all day and won a few of the qualifiers, One little Miss hape and it goes to the other guy. 

Eric " Thriller" Miller did 37 laps in 4:00.09 So close to 38 he can taste it . Maybe next week 

See you guys all next week :wave:


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Dave was right there all day and won a few of the qualifiers, One little Miss hape and it goes to the other guy. QUOTE]
> IT TOOK 2 MISS HAPES TODAY FOR ME TO GIVE IT AWAY.
> BIG FUN TODAY...I'LL GET YOU NEXT WEEK FREDDIE.:thumbsup:
> THE SLIDERS ARE BIG TIME FUN.:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

DAVON said:


> Freddie's Hobbies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave was right there all day and won a few of the qualifiers, One little Miss hape and it goes to the other guy. QUOTE]
> IT TOOK 2 MISS HAPES TODAY FOR ME TO GIVE IT AWAY.:thumbsup:
> THE SLIDERS ARE BIG TIME FUN.:woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't both on the final lap were they???:wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> DAVON said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't both on the final lap were they???:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY CLOSE TO THE LAST LAP.:freak::freak:
Click to expand...


----------



## Toxic2

Yet again a wonderful day of racing. I went into today just wanting to turn 37 laps and came so close to turning 38. The track is just getting better. Nobody burnt up any motors, even though mine was getting really hot. Norm showed up and got two races in. Hey Freddie, don't forget to order more pinions. We seem to be going through them like crazy. See everyone next week.


----------



## BudBartos

You have to take care of that problem. It's not over till it's over. Word of wisdom :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, thought it was over years ago?? no??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> You have to take care of that problem. It's not over till it's over. Word of wisdom :drunk:


Yes it was proven slow and steady will win. I think after 3 weeks the motor gave up and I was slow, Dave pulled me down the straights but I caught him through the turns. I will run one more week with it and then look and see just how bad it really is 

Hey and we only had one " Pop" a piece. We did good this week :drunk::drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

A picture of the Micro_Racer edition of the Slider. 

It is almost ready for battle!

Freddie do you have the following items in stock?
1. LOSB0826 - ESC
2. LOSB1062 - trans shaft set
3. LOSB1071 - gear cover
4. LOSB1156 - front tires on rims
5. LOSB1298 - rear shock shaft set

if you don't have them, could you get them by Sunday?

David - what is the stock pinion gear? Mine had a 17 tooth on it. I am thinking that may be over geared!

Thanks,


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> A picture of the Micro_Racer addition of the Slider.
> 
> It is almost ready for battle!
> 
> Freddie do you have the following items in stock?
> 1. LOSB0826 - ESC
> 2. LOSB1062 - trans shaft set
> 3. LOSB1071 - gear cover
> 4. LOSB1156 - front tires on rims
> 5. LOSB1298 - rear shock shaft set
> 
> if you don't have them, could you get them by Sunday?
> 
> David - what is the stock pinion gear? Mine had a 17 tooth on it. I am thinking that may be over geared!
> 
> Thanks,


Not to worry I will have it all here Friday:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - thanks..


----------



## martian 710

Slider looks sweet Micro!!! I'm going to do a classic Lou Blaney or Ed Murphy paint job on mine for the winter!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

nice looking ride there Micro !


----------



## DAVON

VERY NICE MICRO :thumbsup:
THATS THE STOCK PINION FOR THE SLIDER...I JUST FOUND THAT OUT SUNDAY :freak:
I'VE BEEN USING A 16t.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - convert one of your Mini-T's to the slider or late model, and come out to play! Freddie has all the parts :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

All this sprint car talk is starting to get to me, as most of you know I think sprint cars on dirt is the best full size racing there is.


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> All this sprint car talk is starting to get to me, as most of you know I think sprint cars on dirt is the best full size racing there is.


It's the best mini racing too!!! At least on dirt!!!!:woohoo: (Got to keep Mr. Bud happy):wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks :thumbsup: Just remember the BRP cars have been around for 15 years already. Think those others will be around in 15 years ??
I may not be around too long however


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP SC-18 V2M is by far the best 1/18th scale carpet/asphalt racer in the world. It's been around for 15 years because it is the best!


----------



## martian 710

Mr. Weaver you have a PM!!!


----------



## DAVON

ARE WE RACING SUNDAY???
IF SO WHO'LL BE THERE???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be racing Sunday!
Eric - I will be looking for that elusive 38 laps in Late Model....
David - Should have the Slider ready for battle!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be racing Sunday!
> Eric - I will be looking for that elusive 38 laps in Late Model....
> David - Should have the Slider ready for battle!


*COOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be racing Sunday!
> Eric - I will be looking for that elusive 38 laps in Late Model....
> David - Should have the Slider ready for battle!


 
thats it get that record nice and high for Me :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are you comming out?!?!?! Do you have a Slider or Late Model?


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> thats it get that record nice and high for Me :thumbsup:


I GOT THE SLIDER RECORD...36 LAPS:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> I GOT THE SLIDER RECORD...36 LAPS:woohoo:


yeah but I have the most wins


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Are you comming out?!?!?! Do you have a Slider or Late Model?


 
I got a BRP SC18V2M BOX stock :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yeah but I have the most wins


NOT TRUE WE'RE TIED AT ONE APIECE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> NOT TRUE WE'RE TIED AT ONE APIECE.:thumbsup:


yeah you tell your story how you want to tell it , I'll tell mine to make me look good


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I got a BRP SC18V2M BOX stock :thumbsup:


 
Running on the dirt oval?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> yeah you tell your story how you want to tell it , I'll tell mine to make me look good


Looks like this may be settled on Sunday? Or will Micro_Racer steal a victory for a 3 way tie :freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am going to need a bigger drivers stand with all three of our heads up there :hat:

If nothing else its going to be FUN :hat:

Life is good in the Kingdom :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

I hope to be there at the KINGDOM Sat for Freddies 500 1/4 scale race :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

All of the BRP guys are more than welcome. Come see how the Kingdom puts on a party. :hat:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I are coming out for a while!!! Bud, you have a PM. A dirt ride awaits you!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Got my Late model yesterday. With my points & a 15% discount + free shipping it was $135. Sorry freddie I couldn't pass on that deal. Cute little car. Better than I expected. 
Maybe I can add it to the field before snow fly.

I'd like to see the 500 race. Should be cool to see. HT


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

ITs going ot be different thats for sure. Hey we need to buy things the best we can these days. I drove Norms late model one day it didnt turn me on like the slider does. I like the whipping it into the turn and then using the throttle to drive through the corners. Thats pretty cool. :dude:


----------



## Hangtime

I never saw a rc car I didn't like.......Well, maybe a mini cooper.

I cycled my factory 1400 & put on my decals. Now I'm ready to race!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> I never saw a rc car I didn't like.......Well, maybe a mini cooper.
> 
> I cycled my factory 1400 & put on my decals. Now I'm ready to race!!


And Sunday is supose to be a beautiful day, Although its always a beautiful day in the kingdom


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Freddie- can we practice on the dirt on Sat. I just finished up the paint for the Late Model:
KID


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The track wont be groomed, but as long as you are on 2.4 sure why not


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Thanks! 
Kid


----------



## Hangtime

I stopped by the track today & I'm glad I did. I'll change my setup a bit. 

Do you pit inside or out???? What time is racing tomorrow?? Thanks!


----------



## Toxic2

We pit inside, but you could pit outside if you like. We get there for practice at 9:00 and start racing at 10:30. But after today Freddie might need to sleep in a bit and the track might not be ready till 9:30. Its a great time. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sorry guys - I will not be able to make it out today


----------



## Hangtime

Toxic2 said:


> We pit inside, but you could pit outside if you like. We get there for practice at 9:00 and start racing at 10:30. But after today Freddie might need to sleep in a bit and the track might not be ready till 9:30. Its a great time. Hope to see you there.


Ok, Then I have get moving here. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BudBartos

So how was racing today? Are You all running next Sunday?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> So how was racing today? Are You all running next Sunday?


Grandpa we dont start until 10:30 :drunk: how many " pops" did you have yesterday ?  


This Sunday and next  I see Tang will be ready to do battle, This should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Tank and Micro better get their sprints running this is to easy


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Grandpa we dont start until 10:30 :drunk: how many " pops" did you have yesterday ?
> 
> 
> This Sunday and next  I see Tang will be ready to do battle, This should be good :thumbsup:


Freddie >> No pops but pleanty of Pig !!!! It was great. The Kingdom rules :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well thanks!

The kingdom does RULE. We will be racing outside until the snow chases us away. We just finihsed up another fun day of racing at the Kingdom. Did I mention I won AGAIN  by 4 laps. Come on Tang bring it ! Theo was right there all day once he got his radio sorted out. Next Sunday its suppose to be a nice sunny day again. Thanks to everyone that came out today :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

Thanks for the great time guys was fun winning my first qualifyer of the year. BEtter look out next week. Only gets better and better out there.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang running a sprint car??


----------



## TangTester

maybe


----------



## BudBartos

sideways and over the cushion


----------



## Hangtime

I had fun racing my little late model today. I'll be back to run again & next time I hope the motor holds up. 
I can see my car great on this track & its well groomed & watered. I didn't miss any nitro noise & it was very pleasant day. Thanks Freddie


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Tang do you have your new ride ready ? its supose to be very nice this Sunday. Nothing better than another Spanking to hand out


----------



## TangTester

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Nothing better than another Spanking to hand out


Is that Legal in Ravenna????!!!!!


No Package yet. I hope the pink car will be ready!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh geezzzz here comes the excuesss, come get spanked Ravenna Allows it not to worry. I dont know between you and Michael I may be the one getting spanked


----------



## Robertw321

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Nothing better than another Spanking to hand out





TangTester said:


> Is that Legal in Ravenna????!!!!





Freddie's Hobbies said:


> get spanked Ravenna Allows it


I think, in Ravenna it's preferred. :jest:


----------



## martian 710

Tang, your allowed to run one of my late models if Bud will let ya!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well as long as you are not spanking your monkey...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

bad, bad monkey!!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

inst freddies name on his board "Moneky". so spanking the monkey is the same as spanking freddie hehe


----------



## The Monkey

SO your looking to come and spank the monkey huh 

Thats going to get some attention


----------



## The Monkey

Micro_Racer said:


> Well as long as you are not spanking your monkey...


Why do you think I have such a tight grip on the radio:woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Speaking of the hairy beast!!!:lol::wave:


----------



## The Monkey

martian 710 said:


> Speaking of the hairy beast!!!


Not hairy any more I got myself a Bic :thumbsup:

Ok TMI I know :drunk:


----------



## lawnguy

Natalie myself an Dan are going to try an bring are latemodels out Sunday


----------



## Toxic2

lawnguy said:


> Natalie myself an Dan are going to try an bring are latemodels out Sunday


Thats cool, the more the merrier. Its a good time. Just hang out race and BS and even have some cool refreshing beverages. We had 6 late models there Sun. Would be cool to get 2 heats there.
Hope to see you all there
Eric


----------



## NatalieMorgan

What do you need 2 heats for? rubbins racin!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Rubbins racing ? Ok never mind, my mind was else ware.  I have been doing it all wrong it seems:freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

no rubbin' the monkey either!!!


----------



## Toxic2

Thats OK we can all run in one heat if you want to get beat that bad.. I need a challenge. Maybe some traffic will slow me down. Or some "pops":drunk::drunk:
Its all good fun.
Weather is supposed to be awsome. 73 and mostly sunny.


----------



## Toxic2

Just remember you rub too much and you go blind.:woohoo:


----------



## The Monkey

Toxic2 said:


> Just remember you rub too much and you go blind.:woohoo:


Thats why I painted the end of it red  Rub RubRub:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking forward to racing! See you all on Sunday!


----------



## Hangtime

I picked up a slider locally & if my parts come in it might run sunday. If the Colliers show & Brett, Micro it should be wild. Watch out for the dog crap.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OHHH BOY - it looks to be a large Slider field....I hope Freddie is stocked up on parts!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I got tons of parts, although its Murffy's law the one part I may not have is the one someone will brake. Oh well I will just steel it from my car if thats the case. More people so spank ! i can't wait:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

If I borrow your tires I'm pretty sure you won't be spankin' anybody. hahahaaaaa

You know when I was in there last, I was just thinking that you do have a very well stocked shop. Its got to be a fortune to carry all that stuff. & its current parts too! Not bins of old parts no one uses anymore.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

THAT IS WHY ! ! I stick to the rules, and not let racers tell me what we will be running,We got together came to a conclution of what we want to run and I will support it. I am not going to buy 20 of a certain thing if people will change it in a weeks time.


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> I picked up a slider locally & if my parts come in it might run sunday. If the Colliers show & Brett, Micro it should be wild. Watch out for the dog crap.


I won't be there. Too busy with the new house project. We have to have everything out of the current house by Monday. My slider might be there though. I hired a world champion to drive it in in my absence!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes he as already called, and asked what time we start. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to go head to head with him  Beep BEEP !!! :woohoo:


----------



## marlborochippy

sorry guys im out for sunday


----------



## Toxic2

Sunday sounds like it should be a good race.:hat: Lots of late models and lots of sliders. Lets get it on.:woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The track should be nice and damp after all this rain! Looks like cool weather for Sunday. Will the track record be shattered by a World Champion driver? Not sure, but I did get a few calls regarding rules and gearing.....


----------



## Toxic2

The rain should help. Last week the track was very slippery. Didn't even come close to the record. Still was great racing. Bob didn't let me relax. And when he had a good run Dave made himself known.
See you all Sunday.
Eric


----------



## martian 710

What rain it hasn't rained here in 2 months. Wait till I get my foundation opened up next week and guaranteed topical storm!!!:drunk: My lawn looks like the Sahara. Even had mini dust stoms with some wind gusts today. Have fun tomorrow!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Got my batteries all cycled up and ready to go!!! :woohoo: should be a good time tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope the rain stays away! See you all soon!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I see you on here Grandpa Scooby Doo yourself out here Lets GOOO !:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Awesome day of racing! The biggest field of cars yet. I think 8 Late Models and 8 Sliders!

The track was nice and damp for the first two heats, but the sun made things a little slick for the Late Models in the 3 and main event.

The Slider was a lot of fun to drive. It was defiantly easier to drive than the Late Model. 

Congrats to Bud on the A main slider win....Not sure how far back I finished from you............


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

16 entries in the Kingdom today. What a great day of racing. We had a World Champion come and show us how to drive and then leave with the transponder gezzzz Rookies. But all in all it was a GREAT DAY

Next week we will be racing Saturday night under the lights. see you then :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Super great day of racing !!! If Your driving the right car that is :freak:

Freddie >> Track is sweet just wish those rod ends would stay on 

Martian710>> Your cars are ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - post the Slider Main!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Super great day of racing !!! If Your driving the right car that is :freak:


That was funny - Bud driving Tangs car while his was in the infield! Too many yellow Sliders! Glad mine is fluorescent yellow and blue!


----------



## DAVON

BIG TIME FUN...GREAT RACING IN THE KINGDOM.:thumbsup:
WHAT TIME ARE WE STARTING ON SATURDAY????


----------



## Hangtime

Yep, very fun day. Congrats to ME for overcomming the field & bringing it home first in Late Model! :wave: It was a dogfight.

Bigtime fun for under a $200. investment. My slider will be running next time.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time today! Should be alota fun next week under the lights!


----------



## Hangtime

OH, Good job to Ron Collier for qualifying 2nd in late model first time out is pretty great!
It was fun to have everybody that came out to run dirt circles.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Bigtime fun for under a $200. investment. My slider will be running next time.


Another Slider - OHH BOY....better stock up on the tie rods and ball cups :thumbsup:

BTW - Natalie purchased a new Slider off the shelf at Freddies, charged the batteries, added a few shock spacers, and was one of the fastest cars!

Buy it - charge it - Race it!


----------



## lawnguy

Had a realy great time today close raceing, next week i'll have to bring a slider an late model we'll see you all saturday night under the lights


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - could you order a few of the 17 tooth Slider pinion gears? 
part number:
LOSB1070

Thanks!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie - could you order a few of the 17 tooth Slider pinion gears?
> part number:
> LOSB1070
> 
> Thanks!


Sure but there is 14 of them on the wall right now  They were there yesterday hanging next to the pinion bags :thumbsup: Your getting old,


----------



## Micro_Racer

I must be...I did not see them!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yeah yeah they saw your eyes are the first to go  Its ok mine went a few years ago


----------



## DAVON

HEY FREDDIE,WHAT TIME WILL RACING START THIS SATURDAY?
ITS GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well the Hooters Tour starts at 1:00 pm They only run 2 qualifiers and a main. I am thinking we can start between 5:30 and 6:00 pm. After all if we start sooner we will be done before it even gets dark. I guess we can turn the lights on and say we raced under the lights then :lol:


----------



## TangTester

How are the lights, I have raced some night races where there were dark spots.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Now seeing how I do thing, do you really think I would half A$$ things ?  

There fine, $ 900.00 for two lights I think there just fine People who raced on it before said it was great ? I just went with it


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> How are the lights, I have raced some night races where there were dark spots.


Freddie has had the lights on the last few times we raced BRP on Friday. The entire track is illuminated, I would recommend keeping the sun glasses in the car!


----------



## BudBartos

Well what a day of racing for Me Sunday. Late model TQ and second after a nice bump and run but not by the second place car :thumbsup: Slyder dead last and win A with broken car :freak: 2 hr slot car enduro 3 rd place after running second for 1 hr 50 min. Later found one lead wire was broken slowed car up 2 tenths a lap for 6 heats started at 4.10 sec a lap went to 4.30 for 6 heats finished after fixing broken leads with 4.00 second laps.
Drove wrong car in slyder heat :freak: 
Forgot the transponder in My car :freak: and took it home.
Not bad for a old fart :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Freddie has had the lights on the last few times we raced BRP on Friday. The entire track is illuminated, I would recommend keeping the sun glasses in the car!


 

Nah Its all about the shades!!!!! and 95% sauce!


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> Nah Its all about the shades!!!!! and 95% sauce!


And the jungle Larry hat!

What do you think about running these for indoor slider action this fall??


----------



## TangTester

If anything, I would think sprint cars and no wings


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> What do you think about running these for indoor slider action this fall??


WE WERE ALREADY THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THIS BODY.


----------



## Hangtime

While the Oswego Modified Coupe is a nice classic look for the drive-in, I think I prefer the Ozark Sprint for the door to door competition we'll be doing. Yo Yo Yo lol!


----------



## TangTester

The Ozark sprint body you have to remove the cage. I think Bone stock with or with out the wings will be cool.

The McAllister body are both ugly.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'll turn the lights on Friday night and we can play a little :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

OK GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION....MY PERSONAL TRANSPONDER IN MY SLIDER WASN'T WORKING SUNDAY... I PULL THE TRIGGER AND THE LIGHT SHUTS OFF AND COMES BACK ON...I TRIED MY OTHER P.T. AND IT DOES THE SAME THING...BUT WHEN I PUT IT IN ANOTHER CAR IT DOESN'T TURN OFF AT ALL.
DOES ANYONE HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT IS HAPPENING??
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

I think the flux capacitor is going bad. im sure freddie can order a new one for you.


----------



## DAVON

NatalieMorgan said:


> I think the flux capacitor is going bad. im sure freddie can order a new one for you.


MAYBE MARTY MCFLY CAN HELP ME:tongue:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

The personal will take the first 4 volts from the battery. That is why it went out, you had less than 4 volts to feed it!
Kid


----------



## NatalieMorgan

DAVON said:


> WE WERE ALREADY THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THIS BODY.


I would rather run the coupe personally if we had to choose. either that or full wings.


----------



## lawnguy

DAVON said:


> OK GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION....MY PERSONAL TRANSPONDER IN MY SLIDER WASN'T WORKING SUNDAY... I PULL THE TRIGGER AND THE LIGHT SHUTS OFF AND COMES BACK ON...I TRIED MY OTHER P.T. AND IT DOES THE SAME THING...BUT WHEN I PUT IT IN ANOTHER CAR IT DOESN'T TURN OFF AT ALL.
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


It could be like Bud Sunday you might be looking at the wrong car lol:hat::hat:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

lawnguy said:


> It could be like Bud Sunday you might be looking at the wrong car lol:hat::hat:



lol yeah dave are you working on the right car???? :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> OK GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION....MY PERSONAL TRANSPONDER IN MY SLIDER WASN'T WORKING SUNDAY... I PULL THE TRIGGER AND THE LIGHT SHUTS OFF AND COMES BACK ON...I TRIED MY OTHER P.T. AND IT DOES THE SAME THING...BUT WHEN I PUT IT IN ANOTHER CAR IT DOESN'T TURN OFF AT ALL.
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


Turn the plug around.

The slider is pretty cool without the wing. i tried it tonight. The driver makes it.


----------



## TangTester

Freddie,

Do you have the collar that goes on the bottom of the shock to hold the sping in place. It appears that was something else I lost or broke in the main.
Thanks
Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

If I dont I will make sure I have them by Friday hows that ? :thumbsup:

Man things work well in the Kingdom !


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> OK GUYS, I HAVE A QUESTION....MY PERSONAL TRANSPONDER IN MY SLIDER WASN'T WORKING SUNDAY... I PULL THE TRIGGER AND THE LIGHT SHUTS OFF AND COMES BACK ON...I TRIED MY OTHER P.T. AND IT DOES THE SAME THING...BUT WHEN I PUT IT IN ANOTHER CAR IT DOESN'T TURN OFF AT ALL.
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.:thumbsup:


I would say By By receiver.
But in the mean time just let off as You cross the loop


----------



## TangTester

The weather is looking alittle shaking for saturday night. I just hope if I race on saturday that I wont hear the harsh words that I did on the driver stand last time. It is really hard to drive when your laughing so hard LOL.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Weather looks rainy for Saturday night


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Its flipping POORING outside. I think if we keep racing the dirt The Kingdom might just cover it out back  A big pavillion :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like the pavillion idea!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Only the king could pull it off. I have a fresh skin on my slider and I m prayin for sun


----------



## Toxic2

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Its flipping POORING outside. I think if we keep racing the dirt The Kingdom might just cover it out back  A big pavillion :wave:


That would be COOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I believe we were going to race tonight at 7pm. It does not look like the rain will stop today. Freddie, I will look on this thread at 5:30 to see if you are going to hold the race tonight, as it takes me about an hour to get to the track......thanks


----------



## DAVON

WILL THE PAVILION BE READY FOR TONIGHT??:wave:
GET YOUR BAND OF MERRIE RACERS TO HELP.:tongue::jest::tongue:
WE'VE GOT TO GET FREDDIE A CROWN.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

As much as I hate to say it guys I have to cancell racing for this evening . Next weekend is suppoe to be nice we will do Saturday night under the light then. I hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Micro_Racer

No problem Freddie! See you next weekend!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is in for some dirt oval racing Sunday?


----------



## DAVON

ARE WE DOING SUNDAY OR SATURDAY UNDER THE LIGHTS???
LET ME KNOW....I'M IN EITHER WAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I thought freddie said saturday after his hooter's cup race


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> I thought freddie said saturday after his hooter's cup race


WHATEVER FREDDIE SAYS...THE BAND OF MERRIE RACERS WILL FOLLOW.:thumbsup::jest:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Saturday is suppose to be beautiful. Saturday we have the Hooters tour starting at 1 and we will race the dirt starting around 6ish - 6:30ish :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

SATURDAY IT IS.:woohoo:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Woo hoo! now i can scratch up my new paint job! viva la kingdom!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bring it little girl I am breaking out the pink body to :thumbsup: Lets rub some paint. And drink a few Pops :drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Hooters? Did I miss anything my cable is out at home!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - I will see everyone Sat night around 6:30!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know this Saturday we will take a pic and post it of the Kingdom and its Merry racers. After all why not show everyone what having a good time is all about :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Does anyone know Dougs Hobby talk name ? I would like to get a hold if him. 

Thanks


----------



## Easy

DougK If you are after Doug Keener.
Don


----------



## Hangtime

Ok, Here is some paint for my slider. I tried to make it brite with fluorecent orange, but we'll see under the lights. :freak: I use the kiss technique because thats about all I can handle. lol I have to get some decals.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice Ride.. I hope you have some go with that show!


----------



## Bill Weaver

my new paint


----------



## NatalieMorgan

thats funny we have the same stripes on the sides of the main body.


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice Ride.. I hope you have some go with that show!


OH.......We have some GO! In fact i'll be right back...............



NatalieMorgan said:


> thats funny we have the same stripes on the sides of the main body.


Thats because we're both tigers! Grrrrrrreat! We want pics man. stinkin' pictures right on.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

has anyone tried the car without the wings??? And why is nose wing backwards??


----------



## NatalieMorgan




----------



## Hangtime

Nice job, but the paint streaked. Just kidding!! The pipes look good flat black.

I got the ticket on painting pipes on the inside. A small brush & liquid mask. You can pour in a bit then brush it up to the edges.


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - Lot's of rally nice skins! Now it's time to get them DIRTY!

We should have a ton of Sliders Saturday - and oh ya - a pink one to drive around


----------



## lawnguy

a Q tip works great for painting the headers from inside


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> has anyone tried the car without the wings??? And why is nose wing backwards??


Tang was running his on the carpet oval with out a wing, it looked fast with out the flip! Nose wing backwards? it will only go on one way!


----------



## Hangtime

Bill Weaver said:


> my new paint


Hey Bill, i like your wing braces painted. i was going to dye mine but decided its to much trouble.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

micro, nose wing designed from a few years ago, thicker side went toward cockpit


----------



## Micro_Racer

HMMMM - Losi must have it wrong.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brett - you going to make it out Sat?


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> micro, nose wing designed from a few years ago, thicker side went toward cockpit


K9 I see what you mean. Most wing sides are more narrow in the front. Wider in the back.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Hangtime said:


> Hey Bill, i like your wing braces painted. i was going to dye mine but decided its to much trouble.



Good eye Rick! I didnt even notice that! how do you dye em?


----------



## Hangtime

Rit dye, boil water, drop heat back to simmer & put the parts in. Tie fishing line through the parts so you can pull them in & out. Some brittle plastics will get even stronger from it.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

losi should come out with a white roll cage that you can dye... like the custom works sprintcars have.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Man looking at all of those hot looking paint jobs, The B main is going to look good :jest:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Man looking at all of those hot looking paint jobs, The B main is going to look good :jest:


Well see you there buddy!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bring it little girl :dude:

From looking at the last race results I was looking pretty good  :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> micro, nose wing designed from a few years ago, thicker side went toward cockpit


 
That would not happen if it was a BRP wing !! But they have to be box stock


----------



## Micro_Racer

What BRP wing?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Brett - you going to make it out Sat?


No Logan has a baseball game and I'm too busy with the house switch. They were suposed to have the old house out of here by yesterday. The front half is sitting at the top of the front yard and the back half is still sitting on my front patio.:freak: The movers didn't even show up today. New house comes tuesday!!!:woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

obviouslly losi folks do not see many sprint cars... front wing wrong design, tail tank looks like it came off of supermodified


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> obviouslly losi folks do not see many sprint cars... front wing wrong design, tail tank looks like it came off of supermodified


WHO CARES ! There " Toys" They look cool they run fantastic and are a ball to run on the dirt. There inexpensive and fun stop nit picking. OR build your own and make 100,000 of them and let people point out what did you did wrong, I am sure the wing is and tail tank is all in simplifing the manufacturing cost. Until you been there and done that I dont think anyone can cridisize someone unless their on the same playing field


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> WHO CARES ! There " Toys" They look cool they run fantastic and are a ball to run on the dirt. There inexpensive and fun stop nit picking. OR build your own and make 100,000 of them and let people point out what did you did wrong, I am sure the wing is and tail tank is all in simplifing the manufacturing cost. Until you been there and done that I dont think anyone can cridisize someone unless their on the same playing field


Cool it man, You ruined the fantasy.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yeah I know, it just touched a nerve, like people tell me I should of done this or that with my track. I just look at them and go balistic


----------



## BudBartos

Oh so soooory me no see sprint car long time China Freddie>> I need that theam song for the first BRP winter series race :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'll get it from Eric before next race :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm looking forward to running tomorrow. Role Call! Who is ready to rumble??  Bill Weaver? The Colliers?


----------



## TangTester

I hope that sprintcar is not all show and no goooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I hope that sprintcar is not all show and no goooooooooooo!!!!!!!


Me too dog. You showin' up?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my Late Model and Slider! Should be at the track around 6pm.

I see Losi has a 1/18th scale rock crawler....

http://www.losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0222

maybe someone could put that large rock track to some good use, instead of just collecting dust, and tacking up pit space


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yeah all I can say is the B main is going to have a lot of good looing cars


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Yeah all I can say is the B main is going to have a lot of good looing cars


Why, You plan on running the B? Good that way you can watch me lead the A. :tongue:

Second thought, You won't have a B. Its just me you & Micro running so far.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - you are pretty confident...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I know one thing its suppose to be really nice tomarrow and tomarrow night, come on out and lets laugh and do a little rubbing :hat:< party time 

Mr. Weaver should I make sure we have " Pops" ?


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Hangtime - you are pretty confident...


This ain't my first rodeo.......or race.


----------



## Toxic2

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it. Got to work Sat. Won't get home till late. See you next week though. I hope.
Later
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Toxic2 said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it. Got to work Sat. Won't get home till late. See you next week though. I hope.
> Later
> Eric


Oh boy just call him the Rock Star geezzzzzzz


----------



## Bill Weaver

Freddie > no pops this time, Im having a clambake this saturday. Micro > can I mail you a check, and yes it needs a lot of work!! Martian > next time I see you is fine. Nattalie >nice paint, how do you achieve that effect? Hangtime > see you soon, Ill be the one flipping down the front stretch. Davon > hi.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - PM


----------



## TangTester

Bill Weaver said:


> Freddie > no pops this time, Im having a clambake this saturday.


Bill,

I must have missed my invite.....what time should we all be there? LOL


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Bill: the black is applied first with a sponge, you can splotch it or streak it back and forth, it will thin itself out. depends on how dark you want it, For the streaks in the yellow, fine setting on your airbrush in a uniform direction, dark color first then back with your main color. flourescents and lighter colors back with white, metalics back with silver or gold.

I have to work tomorrow, ill be there as soon as im done.


----------



## DAVON

NatalieMorgan said:


>


YOU BETTER CHECK THAT LEAK...IT LOOKS REALLY BAD.:wave:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

thats my oil spray to spin the other cars out as I pass em by!


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> YOU BETTER CHECK THAT LEAK...IT LOOKS REALLY BAD.:wave:


Thats funny right there!


----------



## DAVON

AWESOME TIME RACING SATURDAY NIGHT...GREAT LIGHTING SYSTEM IN THE KINGDOM...WE ALMOST NEEDED SUNGLASSES 
LOOKED LIKE EVERYONE HAD ALOT OF FUN AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE A FEW NEW RACERS SOON.:woohoo:
SEE YOU MEXT SUNDAY.:wave:
NATALIE YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

AWESOME TIME RACING SATURDAY NIGHT...GREAT LIGHTING SYSTEM IN THE KINGDOM...WE ALMOST NEEDED SUNGLASSES 
LOOKED LIKE EVERYONE HAD ALOT OF FUN AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE A FEW NEW RACERS SOON.:woohoo:
SEE YOU MEXT SUNDAY.:wave:
NATALIE YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*This Class Just Keeps GROWING!*

*The competition keeps improving each race!* 
Last night we had 9 sliders and 6 Late Models :thumbsup:

It was fun under the lights.....

Unfortunately, my motor expired on the 3rd qualifier while I had a lap lead over 2nd. That hurt as it put me in the B Main - BUT we had the first "bump up", and I made it to the A. If it wasn't for a 18 second lap, I may have just won it all! But I am happy with 3rd.

See everyone next Sunday (Sept 28th) - Racing starts at 10:30.....


----------



## Hangtime

*Saturday Night at the races!*

A good time had by all. The track was perfect. It turns out that a Slider can look good & win the A- main. I can honestly say that was the best dirt oval racing i've ever had. OH, the chili & crackers weren't bad either!

HT


----------



## Micro_Racer

The best part was - Everyone was having FUN!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> The best part was - Everyone was having FUN!


Thats what its all about. Hey PO racer you still taking notes :lol::lol:

Yes next week back to our normal time of Sunday at 10:30 Maybe we can get Mr Weaver to come out and join us then. if everyone shows now that always come we will need to run at least 4 heats :woohoo:

I Hope everyone has a good week :thumbsup:


----------



## lawnguy

Last night was great, raceing was close, Nat myself an Daniel need to work on are handling a little more, we might have another slider next week, thanks for the help last night, looking forward to next week, the track was awsome, thanks to all had a great time Ron


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time last night! Freddie even let me sit on the throne while he was settin up the races! Congrats to Rick the defending Champ, Got some work to do on my turn 4 donut machine ie latemodel. It was quick in the straights, but either wouldnt turn enough or would turn too much. Anyhow great racing, lots of fun!


----------



## lawnguy

what weight shock oil are you running in the sliders, I might try some oil in them this week lol thanks Ron


----------



## Micro_Racer

lawnguy said:


> what weight shock oil are you running in the sliders, I might try some oil in them this week lol thanks Ron


60 wt all around


----------



## Hangtime

NatalieMorgan said:


> Great time last night! Freddie even let me sit on the throne while he was settin up the races! Congrats to Rick the defending Champ, Got some work to do on my turn 4 donut machine ie latemodel. It was quick in the straights, but either wouldnt turn enough or would turn too much. Anyhow great racing, lots of fun!


Defending Champ?...Cool....I can help you with that donut machine. Give me a call when you get time. My LM could do a power slide off turn 4.


----------



## fozzy767

how big is the run line there?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The inside track is 132, I never measured the outside oval. I guess it will give me something to do tomorrow  I'll let you know :thumbsup:

The Asphalt oval is 425,


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well do to my " wife " making plans for me Saturday during the day I am forced once again to run the dirt oval under the lights again Saturday, We will be running the 1/4 scales on Sunday. I know you may already have other plans for Saturday, I just am trying to please everyone. If you can make it cool, if not, thats cool to :thumbsup:

Hope to see everyone I think we had fun under the lights last Saturday. Its suppose to be another great weekend. Hope to see you all there:wave:


----------



## Hangtime

argh! I think my wife has plans saturday as well. I don't remember 'cause you know I don't listen to her, but i'll ask.


----------



## lawnguy

I'll be there Sat under the lights


----------



## TangTester

Saturday night under the light should be the time for Sprint car racing!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Saturday night under the light should be the time for Sprint car racing!!!!!!!


Bring it Big Boy :dude:


----------



## Hangtime

My esc in my late model was full of dirt & it was still mounted up in the stock spot. lol Not kidding, a LOT of dirt! Any way i took a piece of window foam & cut it to fit covering the wires. Just bend the wires out position & stick it on the side. it covers them pretty good. I thought about silicone, but I'm gonna try this first. I wonder if that might be natalie's car problem cutting in & out.
Check it out.

OH yea, I can make it Saturday Night under the lights.
Where are you Davon? Pretty quiet...............


----------



## TangTester

Will freddie have has pink car done? Will he complain about a rock which no one else hit in the back straight again? hmmmmm questions that will be answered on Saturday night.


----------



## DAVON

I'M RIGHT HERE.:thumbsup:
I'M SO GLAD YOUR WORRIED ABOUT ME RICK.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Will freddie have has pink car done? Will he complain about a rock which no one else hit in the back straight again? hmmmmm questions that will be answered on Saturday night.


I should of sent the body home with you to finish up. Seems how you have all of this free time. And there was a rock someware in turn 2. I was driving the better line its why I found it and you didn't


----------



## Hangtime

Who is racing tomorrow?


----------



## lawnguy

Myself,:jest: Daniel,:thumbsup::Natalie:hat:


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

sorry - can't make it tonight.... have fun!

Well it looks like I can make it.... is it raining at Freddies?


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING...*BIG FUN WAS HAD BY ALL IN THE KINGDOM.:thumbsup:*
IT'S GREAT TO SEE ALL THE NEW PEOPLE JOINING THE MERRIE BAND OF RACERS.:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

LAWNGUY...YOU GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yes we had a blast. Micheal did manage to make it to retain his B-Main standing, He did bump up again though :thumbsup:

I STILL cannot beleive Tangs way of passing though.  Whats up with that ?  Geezzzz We should change the title to the thread as " Tangs HACK Tips 101" 

Anyways 11 sliders and 8 slate-models. We sold another slider and 3 more late-models the class is just growing leaps and bounds. 

I remember someone telling me it was going to crumble  HUH, I guess the worlds is filled with Idiots.:freak:


Well guys and gals I enjoyed last night very much. I had a blast, if nothing else just to make for of Pat  See you all next week


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro "B Main" Racer -- ohh that 3rd qualifier (and computer putting more in the B than A) has killed me 2 races in a row! 

I am glad Mr. Weaver and I talked Freddie into re-opening the dirt track! Now we just need to have nice weather for the next 2 months! Freddie how is that gas heater installation going 

Well off to see why the motor quit in the main...


----------



## Hangtime

Great fun as always. The weather was perfect. Still didn't need a jacket even though I brought one. 

Shout out to David for winning the LM main. Slider main was interesting with Tang following closely only to tap the wall to give me a chance to breathe & bring it home for a track record. 

The racing has gone to a whole new level as we continue to learn the track & setups. HT


----------



## BudBartos

So I take it the track was faster under the lights !!!!!
Tang>> Shame on You 
Micro>> More racing for your $$


----------



## TangTester

I was a good night of racing, the track sure tack up and became super fast at the end of the night. Sorry Freddie, I went into the corner too hard and washed up the track. I can't beleive I went fast then the track record and still finished second! I think the motor gave up on me in the main, after 3 weeks of racing, and whatever the guy before me was doing, it slowed in the main. At one point I had sparks coming out the rear of the car! I think that was the best race of the year so far for sprint cars the main was pretty tight.

Freddie can you post the lap times from the main online some where, or save them untill next sunday for me. I didn't get a chance to lok at them after the main.

Well no dirt for me next week, I am ready to pick out carpet fuzz again.

Cya later
Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well because we race BRP's next week on our normal Sunday Schedual starting at noon. I was thinking of running both. Let the guys who have the late models and sliders come to. WE can run one heat outside and one in side. It works for me. This also might be good because these new guys and gals running the late models and sliders can see the BRP cars and might get into that as well. It will be easyier when the weather chases us in for the winter. But right now if we can do both why not. Let me know your thoughts and god knows I am going to resent that statment


----------



## TangTester

You have the computer equipment to run both....im in


----------



## TangTester

I just want to see someone run 3 classes!!!!!! I maybe more fun watching that then the racing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well starting at noon we will just say 1:15 between rounds. That will give anyone pleanty of time. I just think its a way to maybe get these new people interested in the BRP's for the winter to . Always looking at the Big picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would be in, but only for BRP and 1 dirt car....

We have to make sure the track is watered before each round, it will dry out faster Sunday afternoon.... As Tang said, the 3rd qualifier and the mains were fast because I watered the track...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

we will try it , it never hurts to try it once. We will make sure Bud brings 4-5 kits with him.These new people we can get in all winter and we all can have a good time then :thumbsup:

The more people they see having fun it seems to be catchy then


----------



## lawnguy

Should have at least one BRP, an one Dirt car running Sunday Can't WAIT


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well because we race BRP's next week on our normal Sunday Schedual starting at noon. I was thinking of running both. Let the guys who have the late models and sliders come to. WE can run one heat outside and one in side. It works for me. This also might be good because these new guys and gals running the late models and sliders can see the BRP cars and might get into that as well. It will be easyier when the weather chases us in for the winter. But right now if we can do both why not. Let me know your thoughts and god knows I am going to resent that statment


 
Sounds good to Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time last night!!! Sorry had to bail early... Had a family emergency to tend to. 

Great turnout!!! its awesome to see so many new people gettin into the hobby!

Rick thanks for the setup help, it made a huge difference.

Natalie


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Im down for inside and out! Dad and I might be out to lunch with the BRP's, but should get it ironed out.


----------



## DAVON

I'D BE IN FOR BRP AND ONLY ONE DIRT CAR :thumbsup:....I'M NOT GOING TO BE TANGS ENTERTAINMENT.:freak::freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think I am going to convert the LM to carpet, and keep the slider as a dirt car....


----------



## BudBartos

NatalieMorgan said:


> Im down for inside and out! Dad and I might be out to lunch with the BRP's, but should get it ironed out.


We will get You all set up :thumbsup:

Any one have a dirt ride I can rent ?? One that I don't mix up with the other cars


----------



## lawnguy

I have either a slider or late model if you are interested i am only running one this sunday LMK


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> I think I am going to convert the LM to carpet, and keep the slider as a dirt car....


Why convert the late model.....you can aleast make the A main on the first try with that :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Why convert the late model.....you can aleast make the A main on the first try with that :wave:


\

You are funny! Just wait, I will get a clean run in and take the top spot -- ohh wait, you don't have the record


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The record ? the way he whacks everyone? how can he have the record 

I will post those times today for you guys. Let me finish my coffee :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I just posted on the oval discussion forum. This should now add to my ever graying head.


----------



## BudBartos

lawnguy said:


> I have either a slider or late model if you are interested i am only running one this sunday LMK


Which ever You don't run. Plus I have to see how much I get done I may be tired :drunk:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Whats a good servo to run in these cars?? I think I asked tang and micro the other day but cant remember what they said... 


BRPs that is...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the Futaba 9602:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXH307&P=7

Great servo....


----------



## BudBartos

Thats a good one Micro !!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'll order 6 of them tomorrow and they will be in stock by Friday :thumbsup:

Man life is good in the Kingdom


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Freddie set me one aside and ill get it from ya. do you have to run a servo saver w/ it?


----------



## Micro_Racer

YES - be sure to run the Futaba servo saver..... Also bud has a special servo plate for the 9602, it has holes drilled in for the dog ears. It is important that you use both servo tape and screw down the servo!


----------



## NatalieMorgan

cool, thanks for the info, i think bud is sendin me one of those.


----------



## BudBartos

She has one it on it's way !!!! All the new front plates have the sevo mount holes.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Woo Hoo thanks bud!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Freddie>> its October tomorow, is it time to put Gaylord under your Ford yet?


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Hey Freddie, if you get too many more people showin up you might have to add some more real estate up on that drivers stand. Bumpin on the track is one thing but when you can feel it up on the drivers stand adds to the experience! The Colliers are close and we stick together, but not that close lol....


----------



## Micro_Racer

NatalieMorgan said:


> Hey Freddie, if you get too many more people showin up you might have to add some more real estate up on that drivers stand. Bumpin on the track is one thing but when you can feel it up on the drivers stand adds to the experience!


I hear that's what Tang likes about dirt racing - bumping on the track and grinding on the stand 

Just be cautious when he has both hands on your shoulders :freak:

He LOVES his SLIDER


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Anything more than 8 we will just brake them into two heats is all. 8 for the late-models and 6 for the sliders if fine for the drivers stand and the track.


----------



## Hangtime

Freddies new slider paint is almost done. I'll post pics when its done 'cause like hooters, everyone likes pictures!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes they do thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

*Pretty in Pink*

You want pink, You got pink. lol Fluor. Pink & Purple with Sliver pinstripe & chrome pipes & driver.

Here they are. I hope you enjoy them as much as I did painting it. My first time using chrome.


----------



## martian 710

Looks sweet Hangtime!!!
I'm probably going to sale my mini late models if anyone is interested.
White bodied one RTR $105 plus shipping.
Black bodied one RTR minus receiver $85 plus shipping.
Both $175 plus shipping.
No batteries included.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

martian you have pm


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Wow Way cool. I like that alot. way more time tha I ever would put in it. :thumbsup:

Thank you


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - Freddie you will be fast now


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Beep Beep I am coming through :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Looks sweet Hangtime!!!
> I'm probably going to sale my mini late models if anyone is interested.
> White bodied one RTR $105 plus shipping.
> Black bodied one RTR minus receiver $85 plus shipping.
> Both $175 plus shipping.
> No batteries included.


 
Don't forget to mention Who last worked on them !! Or is that why your selling them?


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >> Nice :thumbsup: 
I hear Freddie has some 1/4 scale bodies He needs painted also


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime >> Nice :thumbsup:
> I hear Freddie has some 1/4 scale bodies He needs painted also


Bud - thanks. The poor guy has no time for his own stuff, but my donation has its limits. lol!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget to mention Who last worked on them !! Or is that why your selling them?


No just don't have time to work on or run them. I'm going to stick to BRP's and the Slider for now. I'll probably set up a 18t for dirt and and indoor offroad so I can race with Logan.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdogg_js_here

hey everyone, have you seen this http://cgi.ebay.com/New-RC-Bumper-Losi-MIni-Slider-1-18-dirt-track-DRF_W0QQitemZ120312914474QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120312914474&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Just wondering if anyone else would be interested in running them on the slider to help protect the front end.
Maybe if people were interested Freddy could get some to sell at the shop, or maybe someone out there could copy the design and build it local:devil:
Just thought I would throw it out there.
Josh


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Dang they want 14$ for a bumper! good idea, but a lil more than im willing to spend for what it is.... I like the scaleness without it. thats just me though...


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP did make a bumper for the Mini-T, that should also fit the Slider.


----------



## DAVON

JUST ASK BUD TO BRING SOME TO FREDDIES ON SUNDAY....http://www.brpracing.com/510.html :thumbsup: $7.00


----------



## BudBartos

I will bring some with Me :thumbsup:


----------



## lawnguy

Great day on the dirt track, good turn out, its a pleasure to run at a track where the owner knows how to run a race an treat the customers, can't wait till the next race. Good group of drivers, hope the weather holds out a few more weeks. Ron:woohoo:


----------



## Hangtime

I may have had a revelation yesterday for the slider setup after seeing some of the funky setups. My car would push, then if i let off the throttle to turn in that sucker would break loose. Hope I get it worked out before we run out of weather. lol


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok Lessin up. I just got of the phone with Horizon. After gettig ticked off we came to a resoluction. For those who bought their motors, and like mine never made it one race, they will be sending us motors to replace them free of charge. :thumbsup:
They do request if we still have the old ones they would like to see them to try to figure out what went wrong with them. I told them I had mine and I will ask to see how many I can round up. So let me know.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

It's Good to be King!
Kid

What is the problem with the motors? I have ran mine over 6-8 hrs, and haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have mine (2) that the wire to the brushes have disintegrated...I will bring them to the next race....thanks Freddie for calling!


----------



## Robertw321

Kid Kahuna said:


> What is the problem with the motors? I have ran mine over 6-8 hrs, and haven't noticed any problems.


The motor quality seems to be very inconsistent. I had one with 12 race days on it before it slowed down. Yours ran for hours. I've seen other ones go poof in it's first run even in a well setup car.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well they want to see them to see why they went poof. so then maybe they can better understand what they need to do to make them last longer then the 3 minutes 40 seconds mine did. Like I said they are send us some new ones to replace the crap ones. I explained that they raised the price and then fell short on quality. I will have them here for next weekend end. Its suppose to be sunny and nice once again


----------



## Robertw321

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> so then maybe they can better understand what they need to do to make them last longer then the 3 minutes 40 seconds mine did.


:jest: Get some made somewhere besides China.:jest:


----------



## BudBartos

I had one went 1/4 lap and it was done  
I checked the one Tyler blew the arm has like a dead short.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

They need to start puttin brushless systems in these things...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well if you still have them I would need them. I will send them back like they asked


----------



## NatalieMorgan

i wish I woulda kept mine, ive gone through about 6 of em...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well from talking with them. They are willing to "replace them"  Maybe once they see them. Its a warranty issue. I pointed out its a throw away item that is over priced. But they are willing to work with us on this. Just one step at a time.


----------



## DAVON

FREDDIE CAN YOU LOOK IN YOUR GARBAGE..JUST KIDDING
I MUST HAVE THROWN 6-7 OF THEM IN THERE....:freak::freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well its suppose to be a sunny beautiful weekend this week. Sunday is Dirt oval time. The pink ride is ready to rock :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Freddie did you get batteries yet?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

TangTester said:


> Freddie did you get batteries yet?


They pushed the deleivery date to this Friday. and I upped the order to 60 packs. I still run my old pack and charge it 4 times a day  Did yo usee how fast I was :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Yeah we saw how fast you were......You were just lucky I had problems with a back marker. When you came around to lap me after the accident I pulled away and was less then a straight away behind you at the end. I am pretty sure I was turning the fastest laps of the day. Just remember, "if it was not for luck, I would win everyone of these"!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

:lol::roll: Thats funny 

I SMOKED ya ! ! !


----------



## Hangtime

The crap is gettin' deep.

I need batteries too. If not for my bad battery.....yada, yada..........


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Man you guys had allthe speed in the world on my in the straights. I just out drove you in the turns :thumbsup:

Driving 101 is on Wednesday nights :freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Tang = Cheep Cigar


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Yeah we saw how fast you were......You were just lucky I had problems with a back marker. When you came around to lap me after the accident I pulled away and was less then a straight away behind you at the end. I am pretty sure I was turning the fastest laps of the day. Just remember, "if it was not for luck, I would win everyone of these"!


Just remember Ricky Bobby.... If you aint first you're last!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> Just remember Ricky Bobby.... If you aint first you're last!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Come on now, we all know the one who crosses the line first usually wins. That's what counts,now maybe, because or any other excuse.


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> Come on now, we all know the one who crosses the line first usually wins. That's what counts,now maybe, because or any other excuse.


As long as you don't pass below the yellow line that is!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I think the problem with the Losi motors is heat related. It seems like no matter how you gear them they get hotter than heck!!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think the problem with the Losi motors is heat related. It seems like no matter how you gear them they get hotter than heck!!!


 
And then they shorty out :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I musta got a good one for my slider. It was used when I got it. I've been running it all along & I'm on my second set of brushes.

One thing I will share is I use a trinity spring thing. I tend to favor lighter spring tension. It helps keep the heat down.


----------



## Micro_Racer

HMMM - that would indicate that you are not running box stock.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DUDE you can't do that ! It's suppose to be BOX Stock so we are all the same. Change it back like a good boy. geezzzzzz


----------



## TangTester

So does that mean when he was running before and beat me he was not stock mmmmmm does that mean I have the track record for box stock sliders? NICE!

Who is racing on Sunday?


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMM - that would indicate that you are not running box stock.


How do you figure? I can adjust the stock springs. You guys wish!

I bought the brushes at freddies. They come with replacement springs. You would know that if you had a motor long enough to actually need brushes. lol I'm gonna quit talking to you guys. lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

define _trinity spring thing_


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> define _trinity spring thing_


It is a tool used to measure spring tension. freddies has them.

http://www.rcplanet.com/Trinity_Spring_Thing_Motor_Spring_Tension_Tester_p/tri30013.htm


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like a fiddle stick to Me


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Looks like a fiddle stick to Me


I've been known to fiddle. I also play drums.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Man all of that fiddling. I just drop it in and go for it. Just think if I made it go faster, you guys would really be hurting


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> Looks like a fiddle stick to Me


It is. It's a Trinity ripoff.


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Man all of that fiddling. I just drop it in and go for it. Just think if I made it go faster, you guys would really be hurting


Fat chance of that happening. You don't have the time to even paint your car! lol


Are we racing on sunday again then??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well that is very true. I never even take the battery out of the car. its sitting there and this Sunday I will just charge it again. 

And yes we are racing Sunday. We can either run before the crapet or do both again. It dosnt matter. If we do both we can run more than one thing. I know a lot of guys have spec trucks as well


----------



## DAVON

WHO'LL BE THERE SUNDAY FOR DIRT???
I'M IN...POST UP.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

im in!


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Dad and my brother went down to the race in charlotte this weekend, so they wont be able to make it.


----------



## Hangtime

I'm in!


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time is the start Sunday...I would be able to make a 10 am start - need to be home by 2....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well if you guys want to run the dirt earlier let me know. As of right now we will just do the duel tracks again like we did last week. I know some of you have the spec trucks as well. so we could run those or the BRP's and the dirt. Thats my plan, Remember if we do earlier I need about an hour and a half to prep the track before hand :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

What are the spec truck rules on batteries?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

we already allowed the windtunnel packs so I guess its sticking


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just to let everyone know 60 packs of the Integy Intellect 6-Cell 7.2V 1400mAh Flat Pack were shipped today. :thumbsup:

They will be on the shelf Wednesday 10-15-08 :dude: 

The Kingdom *ROCKS*


----------



## Hangtime

Are any left on the shelve? I wanted one for sunday.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> Are any left on the shelve? I wanted one for sunday.


no we were out of them. they blew the delevery date buy 3 days which gets them here next week instead of today. But we are well stocked up for the winter months :thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

ill take one and I know my buddy Dave wants one or 2.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

They shipped today they will be on shelfs Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

I should be there for spec truck. Back to some nice clean racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

ANYONE BRINGING BRPs???


----------



## DAVON

Toxic2 said:


> I should be there for spec truck. Back to some nice clean racing.:thumbsup:


YOU BRINGING THE LATE MODEL TOO????


----------



## NatalieMorgan

DAVON said:


> ANYONE BRINGING BRPs???


Prolly not, 2 classes (LM/Slider) is enough for me.


----------



## Toxic2

DAVON said:


> YOU BRINGING THE LATE MODEL TOO????


Don't think so. Got to spend some time getting the spec truck up to snuff. Also bringing the 21.5 to play with. Sorry in the winter its pan cars for me.


----------



## jdogg_js_here

hey what time are we racing? Wasn't sure if it was 10:30 or 12


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

IT starts at noon today. For those who have brp, sliers, late models spec trucks bring them all we are racing them


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Sunny and 78 today! should be a great day of racing at the Kingdom!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Keep the track WET! -- sorry won't be out today - enjoy!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know there is a joke in there, but considering this is a " Family" friendly site I will let it lie :devil:


----------



## BudBartos

So did tang win today or run into someone Nice day for outside racing thats for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

He won I had a really bad day. Just short fused today is all. and a short fuse on a loose track = a bad day


----------



## DAVON

GREAT TIME TODAY IN THE KINGDOM....*AS USUAL*:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I got braggin' rights again for another week. At least in late model. Both classes TQ. How I did second in sliders is amazing considering how slow the car was. Thanks David for the use of your battery. Congrats to Tang & Thriller

Nice day, good racing, some great passing goin' on.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Sorry I didnt make it today, Had lots of school work to catch up on... See ya next week!:wave:


----------



## TangTester

All I know is that I learn 4 new swear words in the slider main!!!!!... YEAH I finally won an A main!!!! Will have to see what next sunday looks like not sure yet if I will be running. I would like to savor this victory for a bit.


----------



## Hangtime

NatalieMorgan said:


> Sorry I didnt make it today, Had lots of school work to catch up on... See ya next week!:wave:


Bring it with you. there is plenty of time between rounds.


----------



## BudBartos

The King of the Kingdom


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Hangtime said:


> Bring it with you. there is plenty of time between rounds.


 yeah but thats the time i spend pondering why my car is either pushing realllly bad or keeps spinning out.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

OH man is that a bad picture


----------



## BudBartos

Just had to move to a new page !!!!!!


BudBartos said:


> The King of the Kingdom


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie I would like to order a whopper with cheese, onion rings and a vanilla shake


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Sure I will put that right on my today list


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >> The King does not take orders He only gives orders :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thats a good one Bud, Thats why everyone hates me :thumbsup: I just do my thing with my Merry Racers and we have a good time. After all, isn't that what R/c is all about ? Lets be merry and have a good time :hat:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

This Sunday is the last day for the dirt. Then we get to clean our cars and change the setup for carpet. 

Batteries are in :thumbsup: And another 30 more packs on their way. We will stick with the 1400mAh all winter season. You can get them and they are here.


----------



## Bill Weaver

THE KING HAS SPOKEN!! Poedracer>> ya takin' notes???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You go Mr. Weaver :thumbsup:

Mr. Merry Racer


----------



## jdogg_js_here

Dang Sundays the last day for dirt  I am going to miss getting the car dirty Oh well guess its time to tape the tire and run carpet :woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yep, last day for dirt, It was fun, but to be honest running back and forth isn't fun I would much rather sit and run everything from one central spot. 

This is called making it easier for myself :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One central spot  
You mean the throne :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

is that the porcelain throne?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

YES Throne ! Where everything is looked over and upon :freak: And where I got my beer holder :drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Is everyone working on there cars for the last dirt race? :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I heard Tangtester was !!!!!


----------



## jdogg_js_here

Did anyone get one of these bodies? If so can you bring it on Sunday so we can see how it looks in person?:thumbsup:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdogg_js_here

By the way are we racing at noon again on Sunday?


----------



## Bill Weaver

this is my coupe I will bring it sunday


----------



## DAVON

jdogg_js_here said:


> By the way are we racing at noon again on Sunday?


YES NOON...:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - nice paint!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> Is everyone working on there cars for the last dirt race? :thumbsup:


Oh yeah I moved it from the desk to the floor. Its ready


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Yeah I actually brought mine in the house this time. so it should be ready.


----------



## Hangtime

Nice paint Bill! I like how the grill looks. Tell us your secret! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

HEY KING FREDDIE, WHAT WILL THE BODY STYLE BE FOR THE SLIDERS...WE NEED TO KNOW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Thanks guys, the grille is made from old stickers from the 2000 #8 budweiser chevy


----------



## Micro_Racer

What will be the rules for the LM on carpet - all stock with the stock tires front and rear?


----------



## Hangtime

Bill Weaver said:


> Thanks guys, the grille is made from old stickers from the 2000 #8 budweiser chevy


It figures it had something to do with beer!

You comming out for slider action?


----------



## Bill Weaver

I plan on it, and want to run my lto brp to shake it down, I might even have the brushless done


----------



## K-5 CAPER

is a slider an actual sprint car or a 1940's taxi cab????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

don't screw this up please


----------



## Micro_Racer

What? - screw what up?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> is a slider an actual sprint car or a 1940's taxi cab????


Chinese Sprinter !!! You getting one? There pretty fun except for the motor troubles.
K-5 >> I think they are going to run on carpet without top wing or somthing since they tend to flip.
They will fill You in later since they are racing today on the dirt.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes last day on the dirt today, then its all inside, I just blew off the leaves that were frozen to the dirt now. and scraped the ice from the tractor. Fun fun. This IS the last day for the dirt for this year. Next week Carpet. all Carpet. I just sold another two yesterday to some very good pan car racers. They are looking forward to just having fun this winter


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

P.S. there are a lot of guys with their BRP's here already today. we can run those every Sunday if you guys want it looks like we will be. Time to restock the store Bud


----------



## BudBartos

What do You need ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

COOL! I will have my BRP and Late Model ready for carpet next Sunday!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> What do You need ?


I'll get with you this week and you can bring it next Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just over 30 entries today :thumbsup:
Next week all inside and we sold another 3 Late Models today. :thumbsup:
The Kingdom is ROCKING :woohoo:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time at the kingdm today!!! That 9 car latemodel main was nuts! congrats to Tang and Hang on that one... BRP I was robbed again for the a-main win... Way to go Davon, ill get you next week!

Freddy sure knows how to run a race! great program today!

Bud I need another COT body...

Oh yeah, guys watch out for Davon, that guy was takin people out left and right today! Lol...


----------



## Hangtime

Congrats to Tang for the dbl. wins today. The all in mains were bizarre. It was great fun today. Pizza was good, weather was nice, & a full BRP class & not even a points race! 

Now I have to find a setup for carpet season. I guess i'll check that other forum. The one with all the technical threads. See you next week. HT


----------



## TangTester

It was a good day in the Kingdom. I am sad to see the outdoor dirt oval season come to an end....But I have to say in the nicest way......I kicked everyone BUTT today!!!!! Plus I get to say it untill spring. HA HA Will see what happens on the carpet. I may sit out late models on the first day. I will have a new BRP car to sort out. Cya later
Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You know I have a word for sitting out ......... It starts with a big P and ends with a very small y  Oh wait do you know what that is  :lol::roll::roll: < Man am I funny tonight. You guy can see I am hard at work :woohoo:


----------



## TangTester

The king better stick to running the races and leave the comedy to someone else!


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Just over 30 entries today :thumbsup:
> Next week all inside and we sold another 3 Late Models today. :thumbsup:
> The Kingdom is ROCKING :woohoo:


 
Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*BIG FUN IN THE KINGDOM TODAY...THANKS FREDDIE FOR GIVING US A GREAT PLACE TO PLAY.:woohoo:
THE KINGDOM RULES :thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Now that dirt racing is over, I started a new thread for the carpet season:

Freddies Late Model & Slider Carpet Racing.....

see you all on the carpet!


----------

